# Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche??



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

*Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche??*

Se vé dia si y dia también, lo de Madrid Centro solo es el último ejemplo.

Los políticos, sobretodo los de la Izmierda, odian los Coches... pero no los suyos lujosos, sino el tuyo.

Dia si y dia también hacen normas, prohibiciones, impuestos, con la excusa de la movilidad, del medio ambiente, o de lo que sea, para joderte a ti el circular libremente con tu coche.

Que los políticos de la Izmierda hagan eso, es casual??

No, para nada, y tiene razones históricas.

Los Progres, la Izmierda, son los herederos del Bolcheviquismo, de la URSS, de esa Dictadura Liberticida.

Pero resulta que el Muro de Berlín cayó; y por que cayó?? Pues influyó, y mucho, la Intro de la serie Dallas.

Dallas 3rd Season Intro - YouTube

No veis nada extraño, verdad?? Pues la gente que vivia detrás del Telón de Acero lo flipaba viendo las filas de coches, llevadas por ciudadanos normales, en las enormes autovías, en la Intro de Dallas.

El coche, la Libertad y la Autonomía que supone, como símbolo del Indivuidualismo y del Capitalismo al fin y al cabo, en contraposición al Bolcheviquismo.

Aparte de que, como expone brillantemente Agustín Laje, los Bolcheviques en Occidente se dieron cuenta de que habían fracasado cuando los Obreros, en lugar de pensar en la "Revolución" y el "Paraíso Socialista", en lo que estaban pensando era en cambiarse el coche.

En la Guerra Fria, donde la Economía y la Propaganda era tan importante, el Coche era un símbolo claro, clarísimo, del Exito del Mundo Libre y su pujante Clase Media.

Pero claro, de las Cenizas del Muro de Berlín, los Bolcheviques se reciclaron, via ONJetas, via Periolistos, via Parasitar instituciones; y empezaron a cambiar su discurso, la Lucha de Clases la substituyeroon por la Lucha de Sexos y las "minorías oprimidas", el Ecolojetismo... y tenian un enemigo con el que querian acabar: El coche, ese vehículo que dá Libertad y Autonomía a los ciudadanos, eso que tan poco gustan a los que desean implantar la Dictadura Bolchevique, su "Paraíso Igualitario".

Empezó poco a poco, con el Anitcar Major, desde los Hay-Untamientos tocando los cojones a los conductores.

Después el fomentar el Transporte Público, donde ya han mostrado su patita totalitaria con cosas como el decirnos que hemos de ir en metro con los huevos apretados.

Después, como no, el Medio Ambiente, la Contaminación, como cuando rajaban contra las Fábricas que fueron deslocalizadas a la Comunista China, sin queja por parte de los Bolcheviques por ello, y que hoy tanto añoramos, con sus buenos puestos de trabajo.

Ahora que si el Diésel, que si Madrid Centro, que si la etiqueta ecológica y te multamos si no la llevas, los anúncios terroristas de la DGT, etc.

La cosa está clara, los Progres, los Bolcheviques, se la tienen jurada al Coche, a tu Coche, por lo que supone de Autonomía, Libertad y Propiedad Privada para la ti, para la Ciudadanía; se quieren vengar del Coche por la Caída del Muro de Berlín y el desmoronamiento de la URSS... lo quieren enterrar como símbolo del Mundo Libre, de la Libertad Individual y del Libre Mercado que representa.


----------



## Peneliano (30 Nov 2018)

La Unión Europea también prohibirá los coches de combustión interna, el diésel, y la gasolina, en 2050 - Diariomotor


----------



## Top5 (30 Nov 2018)

¿Y tú Joaquim qué problema tienes contra el transporte público?


----------



## selenio (30 Nov 2018)

Que los progres odian tu coche es seguro, no hay más que ver las medidas prohibicionistas, de todo tipo, la guerra al diesel, después a los gasolinas,incluso prohibición de híbridos en el 2040, y la imposicion ideologica de una basura a nivel tecnológico como es el coche electrico, que sólo es viable a nivel de grandes ciudades y car sharing, pero lo quieren imponer a nivel ideológico, sin base tecnológica, ni energética.


----------



## Top5 (30 Nov 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> La Unión Europea también prohibirá los coches de combustión interna, el diésel, y la gasolina, en 2050 - Diariomotor



Algo normal sabiendo_ que el petroleo barato_ esta pasando a mejor vida...


----------



## Peneliano (30 Nov 2018)

Los análisis , como la pintura del Greco , si se hacen en espacios muy reducidos suelen ser muy sesgados . Pero vamos que eso está ya escrito a principios del siglo XX por grandes autores españoles . Saludos .


----------



## elneng (30 Nov 2018)

Yo recuerdo cuando a Joaquim le podia leer sin que me diera verguenza ajena leerle, y hasta podía estar de acuerdo.Al final todos van a convertirse en copias del promotroll, lo cual prueba que Internet, en lugar de hacer a la gente más sabía, la hace mas imbecil, ahora hay que averiguar porque ocurre eso. A lo mejor tiene el Internet mucho que ver con la infantilización de la sociedad. Digno de estudio sin duda.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

Top5 dijo:


> ¿Y tú Joaquim qué problema tienes contra el transporte público?



¿Que problema tienes tu con mi coche?

---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 15:58 ----------




elneng dijo:


> Yo recuerdo cuando a Joaquim le podia leer sin que me diera verguenza ajena leerle, y hasta podía estar de acuerdo.Al final todos van a convertirse en copias del promotroll, lo cual prueba que Internet, en lugar de hacer a la gente más sabía, la hace mas imbecil, ahora hay que averiguar porque ocurre eso.



Si tu único argumento para rebatirme es el insulto, me das la razón.


----------



## Top5 (30 Nov 2018)

elneng dijo:


> Yo recuerdo cuando a Joaquim le podia leer sin que me diera verguenza ajena leerle, y hasta podía estar de acuerdo.Al final todos van a convertirse en copias del promotroll, lo cual prueba que Internet, en lugar de hacer a la gente más sabía, la hace mas imbecil, ahora hay que averiguar porque ocurre eso.



Yo dudo que hasta sea él... El cambio es demasiado brutal.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 15:59 ----------




Joaquim dijo:


> ¿Que problema tienes tu con mi coche?



Con tu estupidez veo un problema pseudojoaquim...


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

Top5 dijo:


> Yo dudo que hasta sea él... El cambio es demasiado brutal.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 15:59 ----------
> 
> ...



Ale, venga, a seguir insultando.


----------



## Peneliano (30 Nov 2018)

La que decían cuarta revolución está hace tiempo entre nosotros . La ignorancia campa a sus anchas ya que ha modificado el concepto espacio-tiempo que se manejaba . 
Antes cualquiera hablaba del pan y circo y ahora en espectro se ha ampliado .


----------



## Top5 (30 Nov 2018)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ale, venga, a seguir insultando.



No es un insulto caballero, es una descripción objetiva de alguien que se hace pasar por alguien...


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

Top5 dijo:


> No es un insulto caballero, es *una descripción objetiva de alguien que se hace pasar por alguien*...



Para eso los Podemitas, que se hacían pasar por Indignados del 15-M y "los de abajo", y en realidad eran Casta y estaban bien arriba.

Para eso los Podemitas, que decían preocuparse por la Mayoría Social y los problemas del dia a dia, y en realidad son un Lobby Feminazi y LGTBQERTy.

De alguien que se hace pasar por lo que no es me habla el colega...







Que es hipocresía me preguntas??

Hipocresía eres tu.


----------



## Peneliano (30 Nov 2018)

Joaquim dijo:


> Para eso los Podemitas, que se hacían pasar por Indignados del 15-M y "los de abajo", y en realidad eran Casta y estaban bien arriba.
> 
> Para eso los Podemitas, que decían preocuparse por la Mayoría Social y los problemas del dia a dia, y en realidad son un Lobby Feminazi y LGTBQERTy.
> 
> ...





Acabáramos . Entonces ahora se entiende el hilo . Pero no se escude en lo de los vehículos hombre .


----------



## Top5 (30 Nov 2018)

Pseudojoaquim, banalizas mucho el termino bolchevique

Es que cualquiera diría que Breznev, Andropov o Chernenko... estuvieran manipulando los destinos del sagrado corazón capitalista... por las palabras de pseudojoaquim...

El capitalismo _se fue el solito a venderse metiendo las fábricas a China traicionando a los trabajadores del lado "bueno" del telón de acero..._





Cualquiera diría que los presidentes de las compañías y grandes directivos _son comunijtassh_.


----------



## Peneliano (30 Nov 2018)

Le tenía por alguien con capacidad de análisis y reflexión . Siento haberme equivocado . Saludos .


----------



## Top5 (30 Nov 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> Acabáramos . Entonces ahora se entiende el hilo . Pero no se escude en lo de los vehículos hombre .



Pero si este se cree eso de la nueva izquierda...

No existe tal cosa... Ahora resulta que Londres -por poner un ejemplo- es communijta...

Los del instituto Tavistoch deben de tener ataques de risa,...


----------



## pepetemete (30 Nov 2018)

Top5 dijo:


> Algo normal sabiendo_ que el petroleo barato_ esta pasando a mejor vida...



No tiene nada que ver. De hecho cuando el número de usuarios del eléctrico llegue a una cifra razonable estaremos en la misma mierda por algunos impuestos que se habrá inventado algún hijo de puta.

Es un cambio de ciclo sin más, pero petróleo hay de sobra, y medios para que no contamine me imagino que también, pero alguien le quiere dar por el culo a los saudíes.


----------



## Registrador (30 Nov 2018)

Asi que la mierda que emite tu coche me la tengo que comer yo por la fuerza? Es decir privatizas los beneficios de tu coche pero pretendes *socializar* las consecuencias negativas (los gases toxicos). Y luego los bolcheviques somos nosotros????

Mira guapisima si quieres utilizar un coche de gasolina estupendo pero con el tubo de escape *dentro* del vehiculo (no fuera) y NOx te lo tragas tu solo. Tu coche, tu mierda.


----------



## Limón (30 Nov 2018)

No hagas caso a los hijos de puta rojos


----------



## Top5 (30 Nov 2018)

Veamos el nivel-maribel de crítica sobre el bolchevismosh anti-automovilisticosh...

*Así son las restricciones del tráfico por contaminación en otras capitales europeas*



> La Agencia Europea de Medio Ambiente afirma que reducir la velocidad y restringir el trafico en el centro de las ciudades ayuda a reducir las emisiones de contaminantes.
> 
> En muchas ciudades europeas se limita la velocidad, se limita el número de coches que pueden acceder a los centros urbanos y se obliga a pagar peajes. *En días de tráfico prohibido o limitado, los transportes públicos son gratis en París*.




Vaya, Breznev tiene que tener ahora mismo una erección en la tumba...

Y los burocratas de la UE tienen que ser comunijtash también...
Lo mismo se puede decir de los burocratas franceses, alemanes e italianos...

---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 16:28 ----------




pepetemete dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver. De hecho cuando el número de usuarios del eléctrico llegue a una cifra razonable estaremos en la misma mierda por algunos impuestos que se habrá inventado algún hijo de puta.
> 
> Es un cambio de ciclo sin más, *pero petróleo hay de sobra*, y medios para que no contamine me imagino que también, pero alguien le quiere dar por el culo a los saudíes.



Sí, hay de sobra pero es más dificil de extraer, tratar y utilizarlo caballero...

Y los saudies islámicos de mierda se pueden ir a tomar por el culo...


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (30 Nov 2018)

El coche concede una cierta libertad, y te permite vivir lejos de los nucleos urbanos hiperpoblados donde la gente vive como en colmenas. Llega el fin de semana y la mayoría salen en estampida con su coche.
Sin coches o restringiendo al máximo su uso, la gente permanece apiñadita, juntita, controladita, estabulada, que en el fondo es lo que quieren estos pastores, tenernos controlados y a su merced.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> Acabáramos . Entonces ahora se entiende el hilo . Pero no se escude en lo de los vehículos hombre .





Top5 dijo:


> Veamos el nivel-maribel de crítica sobre el bolchevismosh anti-automovilisticosh...
> 
> *Así son las restricciones del tráfico por contaminación en otras capitales europeas*
> 
> ...


----------



## pepetemete (30 Nov 2018)

Top5 dijo:


> Veamos el nivel-maribel de crítica sobre el bolchevismosh anti-automovilisticosh...
> 
> *Así son las restricciones del tráfico por contaminación en otras capitales europeas*
> 
> ...



Mira, en eso estamos de acuerdo


----------



## Top5 (30 Nov 2018)

Limón dijo:


> No hagas caso a los hijos de puta rojos



Eso, ve directo hacia el abismo y califica de rojo a cualquiera que no te de la razón...

#clowns everywhere Burbuja.info


----------



## D4sser (30 Nov 2018)

Top5 dijo:


> Pero si este se cree eso de la nueva izquierda...
> 
> No existe tal cosa... Ahora resulta que Londres -por poner un ejemplo- es communijta...
> 
> Los del instituto Tavistoch deben de tener ataques de risa,...




Qué ignorante eres, apestosamente ignorante.

No solamente Londres, UK es un estercolero comunistoide de proporciones bíblicas.

Todo empezó en la postguerra, los supuestos ""ganadores"" sufieron hasta los años 60 un régimen pseudo comunista aplastante, un Gran Hermano que lo controlaba todo y ponía el rasero a un nivel muy bajo.
Los que pudieron huyeron como persona que persigue el diablo a AUSTRALIA. 

Te podría enlazar escritos de ingleses HUÍDOS en aquella época a las antípodas, y su descripción de la UK de los 50, pero me da que tú ya tienes tus falsedades implantadas en la cabeza y te la va a traer floja. 

Pero hablo para los demás floreros no cerriles. Un país que tuvo eso, no es un país sano.
Después de unos años felices en los 60 llegaron los oscuros 70 y la explosión "liberal" de los 80, que fue un comunismo para ricos :vomito: :vomito: algo parecido a lo que ocurre ahora por aquí.


----------



## Registrador (30 Nov 2018)

Cada vez que llenas tu deposito de gasolina estas financiando a los bolcheviques bolivarianos:







Yo no financio ni Maduro ni a la basura saudi. Tu?


----------



## Top5 (30 Nov 2018)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Pero *NO* es bolchevismo caballero...

Es el lado bueno que triunfo frente al desastre del comecon y los comedores de niños comunijtash...

Las élites son así de refinadas a la hora de reirse de simples como tú _quimet_....


----------



## ingenieconomista (30 Nov 2018)

Buenas

Eso de que "la UE va a prohibir la circulación de coches con motor de combustión" que dice El País, me recuerda los cadáveres de terroristas con ropa interior blanca que la SER anunció el 11-M, me suena a noticia inventada por el grupo Prisa. Pretenden disimular la ridiculez cometida por la "ministra de transición" (en minúsculas, como ella).

Una cosa es limitar el tráfico en ciertas zonas, y otras prohibir la comercialización o fabricación.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

D4sser dijo:


> Qué ignorante eres, apestosamente ignorante.
> 
> No solamente Londres, UK es un estercolero comunistoide de proporciones bíblicas.
> 
> ...



Australia está en el puesto nº 5 de países con mayor libertad económica, y paradojicamente es donde mas se están desarrollando las energías verdes, con el récord de paneles solares instalados en casas.

Australia instala seis paneles solares al minuto y, por eso mismo, las renovables australianas están a punto de morir de éxito

Índice de Libertad Económica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Por contra, son muy estrictos con la inmigración...







En cambio, en este estercolero progre, se demoniza el coche con la excusa de la energía verde, pero por otro lado se ponen impuestos al Sol y montones de trabas a las energías renovables.

Y respecto a la inmigración; que comentar al respecto??


----------



## Top5 (30 Nov 2018)

D4sser dijo:


> Qué ignorante eres, apestosamente ignorante.
> 
> No solamente Londres, UK es un estercolero comunistoide de proporciones bíblicas.
> 
> ...



Bla, bla bla,...

Sí comunistas fueron los grandes empresarios que sacaron su fábrica de Europa con destino a paises del tercer mundo, MARRUECOS *y China*...

Todo eso traicionando a trabajadores _del lado bueno del telón de acero_ y a los que en alguna ocasión les organizaban una operación gladio para criminalizar a sectores _que no eran del gusto europedo..._


Y sí, claro, comunismo de ricossssss, ya puedes vomitar por que no por ello van a dejar de ser ricoooosssshhh _y se juzga como sistémico la ocurrencia de confiscar sus bienes ya que eso es comunijttttttaaaa... _ 

Tenéis _que pasar hhhhaaaaammmmbre por que los bancos son sijtemicos y comunijtassshhh..._ :XX:


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

Top5 dijo:


> Bla, bla bla,...
> 
> Sí comunistas fueron los grandes empresarios que sacaron su fábrica de Europa con destino a paises del tercer mundo, MARRUECOS *y China*...
> 
> ...



Si, a la Comunista China, y los de la Izmierda de aquí que rajaban contra las Fábricas, callados como putas.


----------



## Registrador (30 Nov 2018)

Joaquim, cuanta pasta les has dado a los bolivarianos venezolanos esta semana? Y los moros saudis?


----------



## D4sser (30 Nov 2018)

Joaquim dijo:


> Si, a la Comunista China, y los de la Izmierda de aquí que rajaban contra las Fábricas, callados como putas.




Es de una monstruosidad apabullante. 

En Ejpaña la izquierda destruyendo la industria, y en el resto de occidente los que se pusieron la etiqueta de "liberales", pero que eran más comunistas que los comunistas, como lo que ocurre ahora aquí vamos, "bla bla bla, liberalizar, bla bla libre mercado" y luego van y trollean la bolsa y las leyes fiscales cuando les apetece.

"Las leyes las hago yo para ti, pero a mi no me aplican" :vomito: puro comunismo "legalizador" :vomito:


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

Registrador dijo:


> Joaquim, cuanta pasta les has dado a los bolivarianos venezolanos esta semana? Y los moros saudis?



Yo siempre le hecho 20 euros, y tu?? Vas en burro??


----------



## Peneliano (30 Nov 2018)

Si no sale Soros este debate no puede ser de burbuja . Cuan grande es el problema del que se informa de ciertas ideologías por los medios . 
Que aburrimiento siempre leer los mismos mantras . Un poco de creatividad por favor .

---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 17:08 ----------

O quizás también se puede observar la modulación de la mente . 
Ay¡¡¡ los antagonismos y sus mantras .


----------



## Top5 (30 Nov 2018)

Y ojo, vaya ejemplo que me dais con Australia, país con una densidad de población de risa y que tendrá evidentemente todas las cosas buenas que queráis... Pero es un pais relativamente joven _y es lógico que no este subvertido por ciertas prácticas_ -aunque también les cuelen otras por que no dejan de ser descendientes de anglos en su mayoría-.

Vosotros id echando pestes _del bolchevismo muerto hace millones de años_, de eso que llaman nueva izquierda _(o izmielda, lo mismo me da)_ que vuestros _anos_ darán de si mucho más aunque sea con el coche guardado en el garaje...



Ya que se deben consumir automóviles para no echar gente a la calle -aunque esos puestos de trabajo vayan cada vez más a Marruecos o a cualquier país del tercer mundo-.

Y no os digan _por que la gasolina es realmente un problema..._

La burocracia comunijta debe de comer más, vestirse mejor, ir de vacaciones (también lo hacia el politburo pero guardaba mejor las apariencias _y eran el enemigo_.... *Y, que coño, los chinos del partido hacen lo mismo mientras se cachondean de todos vosotros*)...




Anda a remar... remad con más ahinco.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

Top5 dijo:


> Y ojo, vaya ejemplo que me dais con Australia, país con una densidad de población de risa y que tendrá evidentemente todas las cosas buenas que queráis... Pero es un pais relativamente joven _y es lógico que no este subvertido por ciertas prácticas_ -aunque también les cuelen otras por que no dejan de ser descendientes de anglos en su mayoría-.
> 
> Vosotros id echando pestes _del bolchevismo muerto hace millones de años_, de eso que llaman nueva izquierda _(o izmielda, lo mismo me da)_ que vuestros _anos_ darán de si mucho más aunque sea con el coche guardado en el garaje...
> 
> ...



Como he dicho antes, están en contra de tu coche, no del suyo.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 17:12 ----------




Peneliano dijo:


> Si no sale Soros este debate no puede ser de burbuja . Cuan grande es el problema del que se informa de ciertas ideologías por los medios .
> Que aburrimiento siempre leer los mismos mantras . Un poco de creatividad por favor .
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 17:08 ----------
> ...



Que suerte que tenemos a un intelectual como tu para ilustrarnos, sois tan imparciales y fiables!!

Fraudes acadÃ©micos y derivados | UTBH - YouTube


----------



## Peneliano (30 Nov 2018)

Oiga pues cuando voy paseando por Madrid le aseguro que mas coches con chofer privado ( no me refiero a aquellos en los cuales hay una compensación económica ) que coches oficiales .
Pero claro para eso está la realidad .

---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 17:15 ----------

Pero que mas allá de esta medida , le he dejado el enlace de lo que piensan en Bruselas .


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> Oiga pues cuando voy paseando por Madrid le aseguro que mas coches con chofer privado ( no me refiero a aquellos en los cuales hay una compensación económica ) que coches oficiales .
> Pero claro para eso está la realidad .



*Tema mítico: Madrid Central entra mañana en vigor: guía para circular por el centro 
*

*Tema mítico* : Madrid Central entra mañana en vigor: guía para circular por el centro

Esto también es una realidad.


----------



## Peneliano (30 Nov 2018)

Joaquim dijo:


> Como he dicho antes, están en contra de tu coche, no del suyo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 17:12 ----------
> 
> ...



Si es que es usted adorable . Me he presentado como un intelectual ??? :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> Si es que es usted adorable . Me he presentado como un intelectual ??? :XX::XX::XX::XX:



No, pero has venido imbuyente de tu "superioridad moral", despreciando a los que "se informan por Internet" para invalidar sus argumentos, dando a entender que ellos son ignorantes, no como tú, persona culta, versada y leída, por lo que no tenemos que discutir y te tenemos que obedecer.

Que os tengo calados, izmierdosos!!


----------



## Peneliano (30 Nov 2018)

Pero oiga que ponga el video en un hilo que usted ha creado sobre el tema de la organización del trafico en una zona de Madrid es de intelectual máximo .
Es viernes y no llueve .


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> Pero oiga que ponga el video en un hilo que usted ha creado sobre el tema de la organización del trafico en una zona de Madrid es de intelectual máximo .
> Es viernes y no llueve .



Desmonto a los payasos como tú, que vais de "superiores intelectualmente", y no sois mas que lacayos del poder liberticida.


----------



## Peneliano (30 Nov 2018)

Joaquim dijo:


> No, pero has venido imbuyente de tu "superioridad moral", despreciando a los que "se informan por Internet" para invalidar sus argumentos, dando a entender que ellos son ignorantes, no como tú, persona culta, versada y leída, por lo que no tenemos que discutir y te tenemos que obedecer.
> 
> Que os tengo calados, izmierdosos!!




Superioridad moral dice :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
Joder si es que el discurso se le ha quedado enquilosado . 
Hace usted exactamente lo mismo contra los que se jacta combatir .
Lo dicho es viernes y no llueve .


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

elneng dijo:


> Ojo, que para rebatir tu "intelectualidad" saca a lo que él considera un intelectual. Asi son tan subnormales, no tienen referentes algunos y siguen al primer imbecil que puede encadenar varias palabras seguidas.



Ese aporta datos, que es lo que os jode, y no va de intelecutal, no como los izmierdosos como tu y tus amiguitos.


----------



## Peneliano (30 Nov 2018)

Joaquim dijo:


> Desmonto a los payasos como tú, que vais de "superiores intelectualmente", y no sois mas que lacayos del poder liberticida.



Usted que va a desmontar . Asuma sus miedos .


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> Superioridad moral dice :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> Joder si es que el discurso se le ha quedado enquilosado .
> Hace usted exactamente lo mismo contra los que se jacta combatir .
> Lo dicho es viernes y no llueve .



Yo argumento, vosotros insultais, intimidais y os las dais de superiores; esa es la diferéncia.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 17:24 ----------




Peneliano dijo:


> *Usted que va a desmontar* . Asuma sus miedos .



De momento a todos los payasos izmierdosos que han venido a trolear este hilo, empezando por ti.

Es mas, vuestra insisténcia en insultarme, intinmidarme, no aportar argumento alguno, y trolearme el hilo, lo único que hace es demostrar que en lo que he expuesto al abrirlo, algo hay de cierto.


----------



## mecaweto (30 Nov 2018)

Por favor, que alguien que tenga coche atropelle a este tarado.


----------



## Top5 (30 Nov 2018)

Joaquim dijo:


> Como he dicho antes, están en contra de tu coche, no del suyo.



Pues se tiene *COJONES* y se les dice que no hay ni coche privado *NI CHOFER* a cuenta del estado...

Ah, claro... No tenemos cojones...
Claro, claro, los cojones son comunijtas también, ¿eh, chaval?

Lo que no puedes hacer es renovar el parking automovilistico cada vez que te salga de la polla, meter cada vez más vehículos en una red de carreteras, autovias y autopistas que no puedes financiar... y meter una bombona de ocho litros en un cuello de botella derramandola toda por el suelo de parquet de tu casa...


Debe ser un parquet comunijta...


----------



## Peneliano (30 Nov 2018)

Le he puesto lo que opina Bruselas sobre el uso de gasolina y el diesel de aquí a unos años , si quiere podemos hablar de modelos de movilidad urbana e incluso de la urbanidad en si mismo .
Pero oiga no me venga con pamplinas sin el mas mínimo fundamento . Que cansan ustedes tanto como el discurso progre -buenista.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 17:26 ----------




Joaquim dijo:


> Yo argumento, vosotros insultais, intimidais y os las dais de superiores; esa es la diferéncia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 17:24 ----------
> 
> ...




Ve como usted es adorable . Me dice que voy de superior y que insulto y acto seguido me insulta usted.
En fin este es el nivel y así debe ser .


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

Top5 dijo:


> Pues se tiene *COJONES* y se les dice que no hay ni coche privado *NI CHOFER* a cuenta del estado...
> 
> Ah, claro... No tenemos cojones...
> Claro, claro, los cojones son comunijtas también, ¿eh, chaval?
> ...



Eso de los coches oficiales nos hartamos de gritarlo en el 15-M; los Pudremitas como tu sois los que disteis a ese movimiento la puñalada trapera para compraros el casoplón en Galapagar, con coche escolta oficial.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 17:29 ----------




Peneliano dijo:


> Le he puesto lo que opina Bruselas sobre el uso de gasolina y el diesel de aquí a unos años , si quiere podemos hablar de modelos de movilidad urbana e incluso de la urbanidad en si mismo .
> Pero oiga no me venga con pamplinas sin el mas mínimo fundamento . Que cansan ustedes tanto como el discurso progre -buenista.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 17:26 ----------
> ...



Yo respondo a tu "adorable" insulto como se merece; como era de esperar, ahora que ya te ves acorralado, escurres el bulto con la movilidad, con la "urbanidad", que no deja de ser un eufemismo para el autoritarismo, y demás monsergas... vamos, que ya te vas batiendo en retirada al quedar retratado.


----------



## Peneliano (30 Nov 2018)

Que no se entera aun después de tantos años . Si el discurso que alimentan ustedes es que alimenta el progresismo-buenista de Podemos .
Bueno por hacerlo mas extenso, la socialdemocracia imperante.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> Que no se entera aun después de tantos años . Si el discurso que alimentan ustedes es que alimenta el progresismo-buenista de Podemos .
> Bueno por hacerlo mas extenso, la socialdemocracia imperante.



Ahora ya diciendo cosas sin sentido para no aceptar la derrota; hasta luego cocodrilo!!


----------



## Peneliano (30 Nov 2018)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ahora ya diciendo cosas sin sentido para no aceptar la derrota; hasta luego cocodrilo!!



Para que haya una derrota tiene que haber una contienda, CAIMAN.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> Para que haya una derrota tiene que haber una contienda, CAIMAN.



Sigue escribiendo posts, que me mantienen el hilo arriba, grácias.


----------



## Peneliano (30 Nov 2018)

P.d 
Le he llamado " adorable " después de que usted me presentase como " intelectual ".

---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 17:40 ----------




joaquim dijo:


> sigue escribiendo posts, que me mantienen el hilo arriba, grácias.



:xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx:


----------



## River in the street (30 Nov 2018)

Lo mejor de todo es que se abre un hilo criticando el liberticidio comunista, otro mas, de privar el movimiento a la gente con su vehiculo privado en la zona centro de la capital de su pais, con la excusa del ecologismo, un ecologismo del que el presidente del gobierno actual no hace alarde, yendo en avion a valladolid y lo primero que le sueltan es, que tiened en contra del transporte publico, que cojones tendrá que ver lo que abre joaquim y lo que contestan las ordas comunistas, que despues le acusan de no ser el etc etc con tal de desacreditar

Muy maoista todo.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> P.d
> Le he llamado " adorable " después de que usted me presentase como " intelectual ".
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 17:40 ----------
> ...



Después que usted despreciara a "los que se informan por Internet".

Siga, siga, que el hilo siga arriba, conteste.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2018)

Carmena bolchevique...ay diosss, esto esta lleno de niños rata....


----------



## Top5 (30 Nov 2018)

Joaquim dijo:


> *los Pudremitas como tu sois los que disteis a ese movimiento la puñalada trapera para compraros el casoplón en Galapagar, con coche escolta oficial.*




_Pudremitas como yo_... y _casoplón en Galapagar_... bien, bien... ::

Desde luego que mierda es internet, desde luego el mal de internet esta en llevarte una falsa imagen de aquel a quien lees...


Ya sólo te faltan los cantos gregorianos sobre la imbatibilidad del cromo _mientras echas al populacho su ración de Aqua Cola..._

Cada uno tiene en su casa lo que tiene y no te voy a decir lo que tienes en tu casa...

Te puedes ir a paseo y que te sea leve el momento en el que te partas el craneo contra el muro...

Rema...


----------



## Peneliano (30 Nov 2018)

Joaquim dijo:


> Después que usted despreciara a "los que se informan por Internet".
> 
> Siga, siga, que el hilo siga arriba, conteste.



Oiga que yo estoy usando internet para comunicarme con usted , me desprecio a mi mismo pues .:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Carmena bolchevique...ay diosss, esto esta lleno de niños rata....



No a la antigua usanza, obviamente, tras la caída del Muro de Berlín había que reciclarse, del Rojo al Lila...







---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 17:46 ----------




Peneliano dijo:


> Oiga que yo estoy usando internet para comunicarme con usted , me desprecio a mi mismo pues .:XX::XX::XX::XX:



Jo, jo, jo, que gracioso que eres, sigue! Sigue!!


----------



## Peneliano (30 Nov 2018)

Top5 dijo:


> _Pudremitas como yo_... y _casoplón en Galapagar_... bien, bien... ::
> 
> Desde luego que mierda es internet, desde luego el mal de internet esta en llevarte una falsa imagen de aquel a quien lees...
> 
> ...




Lo peor de la indignación es no conocer los motivos que la provocan .
Como dije antes en esta era de la cuarta revolución , hasta la ignorancia recorre mas espacios en menor tiempo .


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> Lo peor de la indignación es no conocer los motivos que la provocan .
> Como dije antes en esta era de la cuarta revolución , hasta la ignorancia recorre mas espacios en menor tiempo .



Oh, que frase mas profunda e intelectual, me he quedado anonadado!! La 4ª Revolución es no dejar entrar coches en Madrid Centro para joder al Comercio, y que las aceras las Okupen los Manteros!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2018)

Joaquim dijo:


> No a la antigua usanza, obviamente, tras la caída del Muro de Berlín había que reciclarse, del Rojo al Lila...



Pues hable con propiedad cuando este con adultos, el concepto "bolchevique" tiene unas características muy definias, a menos que quiera enmierdar mezcándolo con los flower power, que es lo mas plausible.


----------



## necromancer (30 Nov 2018)




----------



## Top5 (30 Nov 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> Lo peor de la indignación es no conocer los motivos que la provocan .
> Como dije antes en esta era de la cuarta revolución , hasta la ignorancia recorre mas espacios en menor tiempo .



¿Pero que motivos tiene este tio para decir _que soy un pudremita_?
Precisamente este...

Lo que tengo claro es que no se parece en nada a aquel que leía hace, que voy a decir, cuatro años?

Alguien le tiene que haber dado por el culo y no lo explica aquí...


----------



## ASTUto (30 Nov 2018)




----------



## Chortina Premium (30 Nov 2018)

Si sólo fuera tu coche, los hijosdeputa odian toda propiedad privada: tu coche, tu casa, tu dinero... Hasta tu familia odian


----------



## Peneliano (30 Nov 2018)

Joaquim dijo:


> Oh, que frase mas profunda e intelectual, me he quedado anonadado!! La 4ª Revolución es no dejar entrar coches en Madrid Centro para joder al Comercio, y que las aceras las Okupen los Manteros!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:




Anonadado me quedo yo . Mezcla usted argumentos que puesto en dos marcos diferentes :XX::XX:de maravilla :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

Top5 dijo:


> ¿Pero que motivos tiene este tio para decir _que soy un pudremita_?
> Precisamente este...
> 
> Lo que tengo claro es que no se parece en nada a aquel que leía hace, que voy a decir, cuatro años?
> ...



A mi los que me jodieron fueron los Pudremitas, que rebentaron el 15-M desde dentro, y cambiaron la lucha contra la Casta y la Corrupción, la lucha contra la Troika y los Recortes, la lucha por la Democrácia Real, por el Welcome Refugees, el Lobby LGTBQWERTY, el abrazo con Separatas y Bildutarras para desmembrar España, y el Feminazismo Skolae.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 17:59 ----------




Peneliano dijo:


> Anonadado me quedo yo . Mezcla usted argumentos que puesto en dos marcos diferentes :XX::XX:de maravilla :XX::XX::XX::XX:



Los dos están en contra de MI coche, ese es el hilo conductor del relato, como bien se puede observar en el post con el que he abierto, argumentandolo desde la narrativa de la lucha contra las Libertades Individuales para imponer el "Paraíso Igualitario" que ustedes tanto anhelan.... desde arriba, claro.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2018)

Joaquim dijo:


> A mi los que me jodieron fueron los Pudremitas, que rebentaron el 15-M desde dentro, y cambiaron la lucha contra la Casta y la Corrupción, la lucha contra la Troika y los Recortes, la lucha por la Democrácia Real, por el Welcome Refugees, el Lobby LGTBQWERTY, el abrazo con Separatas y Bildutarras para desmembrar España, y el Feminazismo Skolae.



Debería haberse olido algo cuando echaron a patadas de la puta plaza a los que pretendian entrar con banderas rojas...nadie de la izquierda real cambiaría el color rojo por el morado, solo con esto cantaban a leguas.


----------



## seven up (30 Nov 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Carmena bolchevique...ay diosss, esto esta lleno de niños rata....



No si te parece falangista de toda la vida.

"se licenció en Derecho en 1965 en la Universidad de Valencia,8​9​ año en que ingresó en el Partido Comunista de España (PCE).10​ Se casó en 1967 con el arquitecto Eduardo Leira,nota 1​12​ con el que ha tenido dos hijos, Eva y Manuel.13​

Ocuparía el número 23 de la lista electoral del PCE por Madrid en las elecciones generales de 1977.14​15​ Fue defensora de los obreros y detenidos durante la dictadura de Francisco Franco y cofundadora16​ del despacho laboralista en el que se produjo la matanza de Atocha de 1977.17"​

Manuela Carmena - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Peneliano (30 Nov 2018)

Bueno lo dicho , cuando uno está indignado y no sabe cuales son los motivos de las misma , surge un sentimiento de frustración que puede acabar en ira .
Y claro en vez de reflexionar y ver cuales son detonantes de la misma ( lo que conlleva un esfuerzo SINCERO intelectual y de introspección )siempre puede acudir a lo que proporciona la cuarta revolución , esa realidad paralela y ficticia en donde enxonerar sus preocupaciones coscientes o inconscientes ,mediante un relato no empírico sino basado en mantras compartidos por varios usuarios hasta convertirlos en una masa con condicionantes que ellos conlleva .

Es viernes y no llueve , es la hora de dar un paseo . Saludos .


----------



## seven up (30 Nov 2018)

necromancer dijo:


>



Os falta la foto con los patinetes eléctricos, a los que la DGT le falta tiempo para obligarles a poner matrícula y un seguro obligatorio cosa que no han hecho con las putas bicis. No solo no les gustan los coches, tampoco los patinetes y a estos no los pueden acusar de contaminantes, todo lo que suene a individualidad y a libertad tiene que estar perseguido.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2018)

seven up dijo:


> No si te parece falangista de toda la vida.
> 
> "se licenció en Derecho en 1965 en la Universidad de Valencia,8​9​ año en que ingresó en el Partido Comunista de España (PCE).10​ Se casó en 1967 con el arquitecto Eduardo Leira,nota 1​12​ con el que ha tenido dos hijos, Eva y Manuel.13​
> 
> ...



Ay dios, el Partido Cristiano de España, menudos figuras, renunciaron al leninismo y a la hoz y el martillo porque asustaba a los viejos, luego escondieron las siglas (sin renunciar a ellas, por si otros mas decentes cogien el relevo) y las cambiaron por "IU" que parece el gemido de un dao por culo. Desde el momento que renunciaron al leninismo volvieron al seno del PSOE, y mucho mas cuando apuntalaron el Artilugio del R78.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Debería haberse olido algo cuando echaron a patadas de la puta plaza a los que pretendian entrar con banderas rojas..*.nadie de la izquierda real* cambiaría el color rojo por el morado, solo con esto cantaban a leguas.



La izquierda real, ahora, es la Lila.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2018)

Joaquim dijo:


> La izquierda real, ahora, es la Lila.



No, la izquierda real es marxista leninista, estos son una creación de Langley.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> Bueno lo dicho , cuando uno está indignado y no sabe cuales son los motivos de las misma , surge un sentimiento de frustración que puede acabar en ira .
> Y claro en vez de reflexionar y ver cuales son detonantes de la misma ( lo que conlleva un esfuerzo SINCERO intelectual y de introspección )siempre puede acudir a lo que proporciona la cuarta revolución , esa realidad paralela y ficticia en donde enxonerar sus preocupaciones coscientes o inconscientes ,mediante un relato no empírico sino basado en mantras compartidos por varios usuarios hasta convertirlos en una masa con condicionantes que ellos conlleva .
> 
> Es viernes y no llueve , es la hora de dar un paseo . Saludos .



Bla, bla, bla, yo soy listos y vosotros tontos... porque yo lo digo.

Anda, que cunda el paseo por Madrid Centro, melón!!

---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 18:09 ----------




ZHU DE dijo:


> No, la izquierda real es marxista leninista, estos son una creación de Langley.



Es lo que tiene crear un Frankenstein, que se te termina escapando de las manos.


----------



## D4sser (30 Nov 2018)

No sé si es por ud. Sr. Joaquim, o por el tema de los coches, pero se ha llenado el hilo de tarados comunistoides echando bilis que da gusto :XX: :XX:


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

seven up dijo:


> Os falta la foto con los patinetes eléctricos, a los que la DGT le falta tiempo para obligarles a poner matrícula y un seguro obligatorio cosa que no han hecho con las putas bicis. No solo no les gustan los coches, tampoco los patinetes y a estos no los pueden acusar de contaminantes, todo lo que suene a individualidad y a libertad tiene que estar perseguido.



Las bicis, el ejemplo perfecto.

Le comen la cabez a la gente con que el ir en bici es peligroso, que los niños tienen que llevar casco, rodilleras, coderas, que se tiene que hacer un seguro, y que esto y que lo otro... uy, ten miedo a la bici!!

Después montan el servicio de Bicing en grandes metrópolis, y todo dios, sin saber si van borrachos o drogados, cogiendo las bicis sin casco, sin rodilleras, sin seguro, por el medio de la ciudad, a todo trapo, entre los coches, en medio de la gente, y aquí no pasa nada, que esto es ecológico oiga!! :XX::XX::XX:

Como en Cataluña, los mismos que nos obligan a pagar las bolsas de plásico de los comercios, bajo amenaza coactiva de multas, porque son contaminantes, son los cochinos que después van ensuciando nuestras calles y plazas de plástico contaminante amarillo!! :XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 18:14 ----------




D4sser dijo:


> No sé si es por ud. Sr. Joaquim, o por el tema de los coches, pero se ha llenado el hilo de tarados comunistoides echando bilis que da gusto :XX: :XX:



Algo de cierto debe de haber en lo que he dicho para que se pongan así.


----------



## Top5 (30 Nov 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No, la izquierda real es marxista leninista, estos son una creación de Langley.




En definitiva...

*PPSOE*

Mira, al final van a ser los mismos colores del congreso...

---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 18:18 ----------




D4sser dijo:


> No sé si es por ud. Sr. Joaquim, o por el tema de los coches, pero se ha llenado el hilo de tarados comunistoides echando bilis que da gusto :XX: :XX:



Tu eres otro _al que le gusta meter etiquetas...
_
Recuerda que en un futuro, dependiendo de lo que hagas, te pueden llamar sedicioso como a los chaqueta amarillas franceses...


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

Top5 dijo:


> En definitiva...
> 
> *PPSOE*
> 
> ...



No, claro, ahora el nene no quiere etiquetas!! Tus posts te han delatado, bribón!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## seven up (30 Nov 2018)

Joaquim dijo:


> Las bicis, el ejemplo perfecto.
> 
> Le comen la cabez a la gente con que el ir en bici es peligroso, que los niños tienen que llevar casco, rodilleras, coderas, que se tiene que hacer un seguro, y que esto y que lo otro... uy, ten miedo a la bici!!
> 
> ...



Don Joaquim, ¿usted no será Roads de forocoches?.


----------



## mcd (30 Nov 2018)

algunos van a pasar de bici a coche






otros tendran que hacer el camino inverso, es el momento de elegir como


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

seven up dijo:


> Don Joaquim, ¿usted no será Roads de forocoches?.



No, soy Joaquim, en Forocoches y aquí; lo que pasa es que en Forocoches, desde que me borraron un hilo sobre La Manada, tengo la cuenta abandonada.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 18:34 ----------




mcd dijo:


> algunos van a pasar de bici a coche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que cada cual, libremente, circule con lo que quiera, o con lo que pueda, respetando a los demás.


----------



## mcd (30 Nov 2018)

Joaquim dijo:


> .... Que cada cual, libremente, circule con lo que quiera, o con lo que pueda, ...



pues va a ser con lo que pueda; y mas vale que le vayan haciendo sitio para ello


----------



## semper paratus (30 Nov 2018)

Top5 dijo:


> Algo normal sabiendo_ que el petroleo barato_ esta pasando a mejor vida...



Eso es una estupidez.

Si el petróleo barato pasa a mejor vida, no hace falta prohibir los coches: la gente dejará de conducir porque no podremos pagarlo.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

semper paratus dijo:


> Eso es una estupidez.
> 
> Si el petróleo barato pasa a mejor vida, no hace falta prohibir los coches: la gente dejará de conducir porque no podremos pagarlo.



Se acaba el petróleo y las industrias contaminan, en Occidente claro, en China y Vietnam no contaminan nada.

Hay sobrepoblación, hay que fomentar el aborto; de Occidentales Blancos, claro, los bebés Moronegros son una bendición, y si en su país no pueden sobrevivir, los mandamos al nuestro, o los mantenemos con donativos a ONJetas... pero a ti ni se te ocurra tener hijos, maldito privilegiado!!

Lógica Progre.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (30 Nov 2018)

el futuro es el coche electrico para los oligarcas progres, para el resto el patinete.


----------



## Aresti (30 Nov 2018)

Qué putada!

En 2040 tendré que cambiar mi coche diesel. Solo me va a durar 22 años más


----------



## Top5 (30 Nov 2018)

semper paratus dijo:


> Eso es una estupidez.
> 
> Si el petróleo barato pasa a mejor vida, no hace falta prohibir los coches: la gente dejará de conducir porque no podremos pagarlo.



Eso que me dices también es una estupidez _por que no entra en vuestra cabeza que estamos dentro de una sociedad de CONSUMO y que -además- esta enferma._

¿Te piensas que se plantean seriamente que coño va a pasar cuando se automaticen la mayoría de empleos que jamas en la vida iban a plantearse ser automatizados por que eran "creativos"?

El _timonel_ de este mundo de gilipollas es *un esquizofrénico*... Pero es el que manda y es sistemicamente contraproducente criticarle y discutirle nada...

Somos Casandras a quienes no les haran ni puto caso aunque Troya se esté quemando por los cuatro costados.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 22:41 ----------




El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> el futuro es el coche electrico para los oligarcas progres, para el resto el patinete.



Déjalo en *oligarcas*...

La progrez, sea cual sea el termino que le puedas dar, es sólo un medio para generar un fin.

_Cosa que nadie parece estar dándose cuenta..._


----------



## kunk (30 Nov 2018)

Nota, sal de ese nick

:rolleye:


----------



## rafasx (30 Nov 2018)

Los pijo progres la han tomado con el coche ajeno (el suyo propio como su bolsillo o su ética merecen tratamiento aparte) y utilizan la salud como coartada sin darse cuenta que en la misma época se produce el uso intensivo del cocho con los niveles mas altos de longevidad jamás alcanzados.

Tampoco tienen en cuenta que cuando se disparan los índices de contaminación es en invierno, pero de las calefacciones no dicen nada. Las de carbón deben ser especie protegida.

Sencillamente el coche, como el varón europeo heterosexual son el objetivo elegido por la nueva izquierda para justificar su mesianismo que nos redimirá de todos los males (creando otros mayores).


----------



## Guillotin (30 Nov 2018)

seven up dijo:


> No si te parece falangista de toda la vida.
> 
> "se licenció en Derecho en 1965 en la Universidad de Valencia,8​9​ año en que ingresó en el Partido Comunista de España (PCE).10​ Se casó en 1967 con el arquitecto Eduardo Leira,nota 1​12​ con el que ha tenido dos hijos, Eva y Manuel.13​
> 
> ...



No podia imaginar que la Alcaldesa es una bolchevique de las de verdad. 
Con carnet.
Nunca te acostaras sin saber una cosa más.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2018)

rafasx dijo:


> Los pijo progres la han tomado con el coche ajeno (el suyo propio como su bolsillo o su ética merecen tratamiento aparte) y utilizan la salud como coartada sin darse cuenta que en la misma época se produce el uso intensivo del cocho con los niveles mas altos de longevidad jamás alcanzados.
> 
> Tampoco tienen en cuenta que cuando se disparan los índices de contaminación es en invierno, pero de las calefacciones no dicen nada. Las de carbón deben ser especie protegida.
> 
> Sencillamente el coche, como el varón europeo heterosexual son el objetivo elegido por la nueva izquierda para justificar su mesianismo que nos redimirá de todos los males (creando otros mayores).



Ahí está, salvemos las minas de carbón y acabemos con la 1ª Industria Exportadora de España; lógica progre!! ::::::


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Dic 2018)

Los comunistas odian el coche porque es el mayor instrumento de libertad que tiene el ser humano, te permite huir del transporte colectivo por poco dinero, ahora mismo es la 1 de la noche y si quiero puedo coger mi coche y sin tráfico llegar hasta Berlín si me da la gana llevando todo lo que quiera conmigo, y sin mas control que el meramente por mi elegido, y eso la izquierda no lo soporta, quiere peleles, esclavos del transporte colectivo, peatones fatigados, gente en tabla rasa de pobreza.


----------



## Don Potettes (1 Dic 2018)

Gran hilo. 

Lo normal de una izquierdista cabal sería rebatir al op con un alegato en defensa del transporte colectivo (no vale una p*** foto) o de la arquitectura de viviendas en vertical y cerca de sus medios de producción para que el ciudadano no necesite desplazarse.
Pero no hay forma. Ninguna izquierdista de este foro es capar de hilvanar un mínimo argumento coherente con su propio ideario. Enésimo hilo en que se demuestra el bajo nivel de las socialistas, comunistas, maoistas, punkarras y demás avifauna afín.

No sé qué es lo más patético de este hilo. O las izquierdistas rabiando sin argumentos y troleando con ataques ad nominen o las izquierdistas que intentan salvar los muebles jurando por Snoopi que en su versión del Corán rojo no hay psicópatas desorejados de tez violácea.







Pd. Uso el femenino en este mensaje para que los foreros de izquierdas se sientan más cómodos en este foro de fachas. Espero, que al leer opiniones en su adorado lenguaje feminista, nuestras queridas foreras progres se motiven lo suficiente como para subir el listón de sus intervenciones y dejen de dar vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Joaquim (1 Dic 2018)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Los comunistas odian el coche porque es el mayor instrumento de libertad que tiene el ser humano, te permite huir del transporte colectivo por poco dinero, ahora mismo es la de la noche y si quiero puedo coger mi coche y sin tráfico llegar hasta Berlín si me da la gana llevando todo lo que quiera conmigo, y sin mas control que el meramente por mi elegido, y eso la izquierda no lo soporta, quiere peleles, esclavos del transporte colectivo, peatones fatigados, gente en tabla rasa de pobreza.



Ahí, ahí, de eso se trata, tu también los tienes calados como yo!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

---------- Post added 01-dic-2018 at 02:52 ----------




Potettes dijo:


> Gran hilo.
> 
> Lo normal de una izquierdista cabal sería rebatir al op con un alegato en defensa del transporte colectivo (no vale una p*** foto) o de la arquitectura de viviendas en vertical y cerca de sus medios de producción para que el ciudadano no necesite desplazarse.
> * Pero no hay forma. Ninguna izquierdista de este foro es capar de hilvanar un mínimo argumento coherente con su propio ideario. Enésimo hilo en que se demuestra el bajo nivel de las socialistas, comunistas, maoistas, punkarras y demás avifauna afín.*
> ...



Porque, como he dicho antes, ellos odian tu coche, no el suyo.


----------



## Joaquim (1 Dic 2018)

*Las matriculaciones de Noviembre se desploman *

Las matriculaciones de Noviembre se desploman


Iniciado por seven up 

Estos retrasados no se dan cuenta de que el sector de la automoción representa en España el 10% del PIB (incluyendo distribución y actividades anexas) y el 19% del total de las exportaciones españolas. La industria genera 300.000 empleos directos y 2 millones de puestos de trabajo ligados al sector.

Además:
• España es el 2º mayor fabricante de automóviles de Europa y el 8º a nivel mundial.
• 1er Fabricante europeo de vehículos industriales.
• Las primeras marcas de automoción están establecidas en España.
• 17 Plantas de Fabricación instaladas en territorio Español.
• 1.000 empresas fabricantes de Componentes y Equipos integran la cadena de suministro a la industria.
• El 83% de los vehículos fabricados en España se exportan a más de 100 países.

Todo esto lo quieren tirar a la basura por intereses bastardos para que al final lo importemos todo de la China contaminante o de nuestros vecinos marroquíes y lo peor es que la población tan pichi, parecen estar todos viviendo en el mundo de Yuppi.

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Las matriculaciones de Noviembre se desploman


----------



## Top5 (1 Dic 2018)




----------



## Joaquim (1 Dic 2018)

Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo.

Los Bolcheviques odian que tu hijo vaya a un colegio privado, y comparta pupitre con el suyo.







Los Bolchevique odian tenerte de vecino en la Urbanización Privada.

Los Bolcheviques aman el Multiculturalismo, en tu barrio, no en el suyo.







Los Bolcheviques te dicen que eres un insolidario por no acoger Refujetas en tu casa, pero no los quieren en la suya.

Los Bolcheviques odian tu Iphone, no el suyo.







Los Bolcheviques odian tu ropa de marca, no la suya.







Los Bolcheviques odian la Coca-Cola que tu te bebes, no la que se beben ellos.







Los Bolcheviques no quieren que prosperes, te quieren pobre y dependiente de sus paguitas, para poder ser manejable para ellos; los Bolcheviques creen en las Clases, ellos arriba y tu abajo... como con Susana Diaz y el PSOE en Andalucía.


----------



## Top5 (1 Dic 2018)

Me autocito, quien sepa de que va este dibujillo lo entenderá...
Los deficientes intelectuales evidentemente no lo pillarán...



Top5 dijo:


>


----------



## Joaquim (1 Dic 2018)

Top5 dijo:


> Me autocito, quien sepa de que va este dibujillo lo entenderá...
> Los deficientes intelectuales evidentemente no lo pillarán...



Deja los dibujos animados para crios y sacate el carnet de conducir de una puta vez, vago de mierda!!


----------



## Eaglenation (1 Dic 2018)

Creo que el enfoque político que se le da a este tema no es el correcto, el cenit del petróleo es un hecho incuestionable, que va más allá de rojos y de derechas.
Debido a esto el uso del coche decaerá por las buenas o por las malas, se prohíba o no.
Evidentemente el socialismo, comunismo y el actual progresismo, no han hecho más que traer sufrimiento y miseria a la humanidad, allá a dónde va deja devastacion, miseria y riqueza en manos de unos pocos poderosos.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Dic 2018)

Medida Anticoche de la semana por parte de los Bolcheviques...

*Madrid activa el protocolo anticontaminación y restringe la velocidad en la M-30 este miércoles *

Madrid activa el protocolo anticontaminación y restringe la velocidad en la M-30 este miércoles

Entra en vigor el puto área de centralidad y empiezan a haber brotes de contaminación otra vez?... O nos toman el pelo con lo de la contaminación, o este demostraría que la contaminación no está tan vinculada a los coches como ellos dicen, una de dos.

No será que la contaminación ha subido en Madrid, porque al hacer mas frío, la gente gasta mas calefacción??

Pero no, que el pato lo pague el coche; que decirle a la gente que vaya abrigada en casa y no ponga la calefacción tan alta, nos quita votos.


----------



## LurkerIII (5 Dic 2018)

CroKeT! dijo:


> se les olvida decir que con el bus ir como en la foto da puto asco
> 
> las bicis no llegan muy lejos y sudas is hace calor y que luego aparcarla es un coñazo
> 
> ...



Tío, te autoowneas: ¿qué puede ser más desesperante que buscar sitio para aparcar en coche? Y puestos a poner fotos de atascos, el atasco chino de 50 carriles, en el que alguna gente tuvo que pasarse en el coche 10 días para recorrer 100 km:







Al menos ten un poco de picardía y defiende los coches con sus puntos fuertes. No con los débiles.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (5 Dic 2018)

Yo lo que no entiendo es cómo puede mantener la gente tanto coche con los sueldos que tienen la mayoría.

Me cuesta creer que dese el stablishment (sea de izquierdas o de derechas) se odie el coche, teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de actividad que genera, como del cerdo, se aprovecha todo, es increíble el mundo que hay montado alrededor.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Dic 2018)

elneng dijo:


> Yo recuerdo cuando a Joaquim le podia leer sin que me diera verguenza ajena leerle, y hasta podía estar de acuerdo.Al final todos van a convertirse en copias del promotroll, lo cual prueba que Internet, en lugar de hacer a la gente más sabía, la hace mas imbecil, ahora hay que averiguar porque ocurre eso. A lo mejor tiene el Internet mucho que ver con la infantilización de la sociedad. Digno de estudio sin duda.



Habló la voz de la sabiduría, bueno, del cinismo y la caradura más bien.


----------



## McLovin (5 Dic 2018)

Lo del asunto del coche, más allá de razones ecológicas y de contaminación, es simplemente una vuelta de tuerca más de la globalización y la mano de las élites NWO para controlar al ciudadano. Y como siempre, la izquierda poniendo el culo y la boca para ayudar a las élites a cumplir con su agenda...es increíble lo cobardes, cínicos y serviles vasallos que son. La izquierda SIEMPRE del lado del poder.

Están cerrando el cerco en torno al coche, especialmente en las grandes ciudades. Pese a las razones ecológicas, que las hay y no lo niego, hay unos oscuros intereses detrás de los que nadie se da cuenta. Es una medida más para quitarnos libertades. Con tu coche te puedes mover libremente cuando y por donde te dé la gana, quitándote el coche, pierdes libertad de movimientos, ya que te están forzando SI o SI a tomar el transporte público, SU transporte público, controlado por ellos. Si estás obligado a usar un transporte controlado por el Estado, TÚ estás controlado por el Estado, un poquito más si cabe. Con tu coche puedes emprender un viaje un martes a las 4 de la mañana si te da la gana. Si te quitan el coche ya estás dependiendo del transporte público estatal y por lo tanto *YA NO ERES LIBRE.*

De la misma manera que no permiten que la población esté armada porque el Estado *NECESITA* tener el monopolio de la violencia, no permitirán que tengamos coches porque ellos *NECESITAN* tener el monopolio del transporte, para monopolizar y controlar tus movimientos, coartando por tanto tu libertad.


----------



## Gothaus (5 Dic 2018)

necromancer dijo:


>



Esto es muy bonico. Ahora muéstreme un transporte público que me preste el mismo servicio que me presta mi vehículo personal, al mismo precio o inferior, y me cambiaré encantado al transporte público.


----------



## Engendro Racional (5 Dic 2018)

Los bolcheviques no pueden odiar nada porque ya no existen, pero vamos, no hay más que comparar Copenhague con Mexico D.F. para ver que los "progres" en esto se equivocan, pero por quedarse cortos. Habría que peatonalizar el centro entero, los coches en una ciudad son la peste.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Dic 2018)

Engendro Racional dijo:


> Los bolcheviques no pueden odiar nada porque ya no existen, pero vamos, no hay más que comparar Copenhague con Mexico D.F. para ver que los "progres" en esto se equivocan, pero por quedarse cortos. Habría que peatonalizar el centro entero, los coches en una ciudad son la peste.



No, no, los Bolceviques ya no existen, ya desaparecieron; no lo ves? Ellos iban de Rojo, y nosotros vamos de Lila, no es lo mismoooo!!!! :bla::bla::bla:







---------- Post added 05-dic-2018 at 13:58 ----------




McLovin dijo:


> Lo del asunto del coche, más allá de razones ecológicas y de contaminación, es simplemente una vuelta de tuerca más de la globalización y la mano de las élites NWO para controlar al ciudadano. Y como siempre, la izquierda poniendo el culo y la boca para ayudar a las élites a cumplir con su agenda...es increíble lo cobardes, cínicos y serviles vasallos que son. La izquierda SIEMPRE del lado del poder.
> 
> Están cerrando el cerco en torno al coche, especialmente en las grandes ciudades. Pese a las razones ecológicas, que las hay y no lo niego, hay unos oscuros intereses detrás de los que nadie se da cuenta.* Es una medida más para quitarnos libertades. Con tu coche te puedes mover libremente cuando y por donde te dé la gana, quitándote el coche, pierdes libertad de movimientos, ya que te están forzando SI o SI a tomar el transporte público, SU transporte público, controlado por ellos. Si estás obligado a usar un transporte controlado por el Estado, TÚ estás controlado por el Estado, un poquito más si cabe. Con tu coche puedes emprender un viaje un martes a las 4 de la mañana si te da la gana. Si te quitan el coche ya estás dependiendo del transporte público estatal y por lo tanto YA NO ERES LIBRE.*
> 
> De la misma manera que no permiten que la población esté armada porque el Estado *NECESITA* tener el monopolio de la violencia, no permitirán que tengamos coches porque ellos *NECESITAN* tener el monopolio del transporte, para monopolizar y controlar tus movimientos, coartando por tanto tu libertad.



Efectivamente, de eso se trata; por eso he abierto este hilo, porque parace que la peña no se entera, con el cuento del Ecolojetismo y tal.

Manspreading: Madrid, contra el «manspreading» de los hombres en el Metro

En el Transporte Público los Bolcheviques Lilas ya han sacado su vena Totalitaria, Liberticida y Misándrica; y cuanto mas se dependa de ellos, mas la sacarán.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Dic 2018)

Top5 dijo:


> ¿Y tú Joaquim qué problema tienes contra el transporte público?



Yo uso coche todos los días, y además diésel, porque tengo que desplazarme más de 100 km para ir al trabajo, y resulta que NO HAY transporte público que me lleve desde mi casa hasta el curro, ni siquiera dedicando 3 horas y varios transbordos. Si hubiera transporte público te aseguro que lo usaría, porque me ahorraría nervios, dinero y riesgo de accidentes, y podría dedicar a leer, escuchar música o mirar videos las dos horas que dedico a conducir.
*A ver si a los gilipollas de los progres os entra en la cabeza: el 90% de los que usamos el coche a diario no lo hacemos por placer ni por joder a la Colau ni porque nos guste contaminar, LO HACEMOS POR NECESIDAD.*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Dic 2018)

Mientras tanto CHINA logrars la independencia energetica y nosotros seguiremos comprando petroleo a moros..


----------



## LLoppis (5 Dic 2018)

Pero no les quites a ellos sus 30 vuelos anuales para viajar y "descubrir mundo". En el fondo lo de contaminar se la suda a esos ceporros

Y todos esos cambios en madriz sin aportar ninguna alternativa como que los metros salgan antes o lo que sea no no, a pelo.

Y los palmeros como el ceporro vegano gay de ayios muy a favor.

O si no te viene el transtornado de zhu de a decirte que es malo tener coche porque no es justo que puedas optar a trabajos a 20 kms de tu casa y que ese trabajo debería tocar a uno de ese pueblo jajajajjaja


----------



## ElSombrererocdelainternec (5 Dic 2018)

Def con dos - El coche no - YouTube


----------



## LurkerIII (5 Dic 2018)

CroKeT! dijo:


> eso eso pon una foto de un pais de mierda superpoblado un caso particular
> 
> vas con poca demagogia anticoches de mierda



Prefieres una foto de cualquier autopista de Los Ángeles? Y de donde has sacado tu foto de las bicis?

Yo no soy especialmente anticoches, pero joder, atacar las bicis diciendo que forman atascos y es complicado aparcarlas es de mongolo total.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Dic 2018)

LLoppis dijo:


> *Pero no les quites a ellos sus 30 vuelos anuales para viajar y "descubrir mundo".* En el fondo lo de contaminar se la suda a esos ceporros
> 
> Y todos esos cambios en madriz sin aportar ninguna alternativa como que los metros salgan antes o lo que sea no no, a pelo.
> 
> ...



Es que necesitan quemar combustible para sentirse en contacto con la naturaleza, ir al monte mas cercano de su casa es demasiado poco para ellos, tienen que ir a miles de kilometros de distáncia!! ::


----------



## McLovin (5 Dic 2018)

Nunca he creído en la conspiración del coche eléctrico, los intereses ocultos de las petroleras y demás monsergas. Pero de una cosa estoy seguro, si las élites quisiesen realmente acabar con la contaminación, si realmente fuese todo por motivos ecológicos, el coche eléctrico ya estaría implantado. Tenemos tecnología de sobra para hacer baterías eficientes y tiempos de carga de menos de 10 minutos a un precio asequible, pero no interesa. Las petroleras no van a perder dinero, en un escenario así se reconvertirían en cuestión de meses y podrían transformar sus gasolineras en electrolineras. Es un negocio a escala planetaria demasiado jugoso como para perderlo. Creedme, pueden reconvertir sus industrias para dar soporte a medios de transporte eléctrico sin perder demasiado dinero por el camino. 

Por todo esto, la tesis ecologista no se sostiene. Si los Gobiernos lo hiciese realmente por razones de salud, ya no habría motores de explosión y viviríamos en un mundo de transporte eléctrico, que también contamina, pero en menor medida. Si no se está trabajando en el desarrollo de motores y vehículos eléctricos realmente eficientes, es porque los gobiernos están más interesados en culpar al vehículo de explosión de la contaminación mundial, para así tener una excusa para limitar su uso y por lo tanto limitar tu libertad. Por un lado no están permitiendo que la tecnología eléctrica se desarrolle al 100%, y al mismo tiempo con la excusa de la contaminación, acabarán por prohibir los vehículos privados. 

Es el perro del hortelano, ni come ni deja comer...prohibo el motor de explosión para más tarde prohibir el transporte privado y así estrangular un poco más las libertades individuales aumentando el control sobre la población, y al mismo tiempo no permito que se desarrolle totalmente la tecnología eléctrica. Nada es casual.

Hablamos dentro de 20 años y vemos cual es el panorama...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Dic 2018)

McLovin dijo:


> Nunca he creído en la conspiración del coche eléctrico, los intereses ocultos de las petroleras y demás monsergas. Pero de una cosa estoy seguro, si las élites quisiesen realmente acabar con la contaminación, si realmente fuese todo por motivos ecológicos, el coche eléctrico ya estaría implantado. Tenemos tecnología de sobra para hacer baterías eficientes y tiempos de carga de menos de 10 minutos a un precio asequible, pero no interesa. Las petroleras no van a perder dinero, en un escenario así se reconvertirían en cuestión de meses y podrían transformar sus gasolineras en electrolineras. Es un negocio a escala planetaria demasiado jugoso como para perderlo. Creedme, pueden reconvertir sus industrias para dar soporte a medios de transporte eléctrico sin perder demasiado dinero por el camino.
> 
> Por todo esto, la tesis ecologista no se sostiene. Si los Gobiernos lo hiciese realmente por razones de salud, ya no habría motores de explosión y viviríamos en un mundo de transporte eléctrico, que también contamina, pero en menor medida. Si no se está trabajando en el desarrollo de motores y vehículos eléctricos realmente eficientes, es porque los gobiernos están más interesados en culpar al vehículo de explosión de la contaminación mundial, para así tener una excusa para limitar su uso y por lo tanto limitar tu libertad. Por un lado no están permitiendo que la tecnología eléctrica se desarrolle al 100%, y al mismo tiempo con la excusa de la contaminación, acabarán por prohibir los vehículos privados.
> 
> ...



Hola a todos, que estoy aburrido y miro este hilo con un titulo de mierda (te vas quedar sin coche y culpable será otro, no que la hallas cagado con el PEAKOIL).

Y bueno, aparece vuestro picolero de guardia:

Quería comentar que el coche eléctrico es una asquerosa tomadura de pelo por la cual los ricos van a conducir sus maravillosos TESLAS mientras los pobres de mierda vamos a andar hasta reventar los zapatos.

Que el puto coche eléctrico contamina muchísimo más que cualquiera de combustión, si estubiera en la calle, la lluvia ácida provocada por la quema del carbón para alimentarlos corroeiría hasta las barandillas de acero inoxidable.

NADIE ODIA TU PUTO COCHE, te vas a quedar sin él por que no sabes distinguir entre "lleno y vacío".

Es que hay gente que jamás a visto ese capítulo de Coco.


----------



## McLovin (5 Dic 2018)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hola a todos, que estoy aburrido y miro este hilo con un titulo de mierda (te vas quedar sin coche y culpable será otro, no que la hallas cagado con el PEAKOIL).
> 
> Y bueno, aparece vuestro picolero de guardia:
> 
> ...



Y el amargado de turno, rabioso y resentido vaya usted a saber por qué, tuvo que entrar en escena. A ver, ¿qué te pasa a tí? Te explicas como un puto libro cerrado, no hay manera de entender a qué te refieres. De qué te quejas, de que vayan a prohibir los motores de explosión, el transporte privado, de la gente que se queja?...o de los coches eléctricos que -según tú- jamás podrás comprar? ¿Estás a favor o en contra? ¿Crees que contaminan o no? En fin...


----------



## Joaquim (7 Dic 2018)

*Las putas y el alcohol solo para los ricos.
*
Las putas y el alcohol solo para ricos.


----------



## INVICTVS (8 Dic 2018)

Registrador dijo:


> Asi que la mierda que emite tu coche me la tengo que comer yo por la fuerza? Es decir privatizas los beneficios de tu coche pero pretendes *socializar* las consecuencias negativas (los gases toxicos). Y luego los bolcheviques somos nosotros????
> 
> Mira guapisima si quieres utilizar un coche de gasolina estupendo pero con el tubo de escape *dentro* del vehiculo (no fuera) y NOx te lo tragas tu solo. Tu coche, tu mierda.



Más mierda emites tú, puto progre sudoroso.

Los gasolina de inyección indirecta apenas producen NOx, puto retrasado follabicis.


----------



## smartgift (8 Dic 2018)

McLovin dijo:


> Y el amargado de turno, rabioso y resentido vaya usted a saber por qué, tuvo que entrar en escena. A ver, ¿qué te pasa a tí? Te explicas como un puto libro cerrado, no hay manera de entender a qué te refieres. De qué te quejas, de que vayan a prohibir los motores de explosión, el transporte privado, de la gente que se queja?...o de los coches eléctricos que -según tú- jamás podrás comprar? ¿Estás a favor o en contra? ¿Crees que contaminan o no? En fin...



Se queja de que eres un ciego, de que dices que eres blanco y no quieres oír los datos que prueban que como español no lo eres. De eso se queja y por eso pasa de ti, atontao.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Dic 2018)

smartgift dijo:


> Se queja de que eres un ciego, de que dices que eres blanco y no quieres oír los datos que prueban que como español no lo eres. De eso se queja y por eso pasa de ti, atontao.



Más o menos, pero sin el insulto, que no me apetece perder el tiempo.


----------



## Nigury (8 Dic 2018)

El problema es que quieren quitar el coche sin que exista un sistema de transporte publico limpio, seguro y fiable.

Mientras en Tokio se puede comer en el suelo de las estaciones y los trenes de limpio que esta, no sientes que te vayan a atracar y funciona como un reloj suizo, en España tenemos cosas como trenes con roña, grafitis, bandas de carteristas y con sorpresas como que el dia 7 era festivo para Cercanias Madrid y con ello los horarios eran de un dia de dichas caracteristicas.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Dic 2018)

Medida Bolchevique Anticoche del dia...

*Los vehículos sin etiqueta ambiental no podrán circular mañana por el interior de la M-30 *

Los vehículos sin etiqueta ambiental no podrán circular mañana por el interior de la M-30

Ah, no, que eso es mentira, que eso no está sucediendo, que son cosas que yo me invento y cuento aquí, como dice el gilipollas cobarde del tag!!


----------



## Lucifer Rising (11 Dic 2018)

gonzalor dijo:


> Yo uso coche todos los días, y además diésel, porque tengo que desplazarme más de 100 km para ir al trabajo, y resulta que NO HAY transporte público que me lleve desde mi casa hasta el curro, ni siquiera dedicando 3 horas y varios transbordos. Si hubiera transporte público te aseguro que lo usaría, porque me ahorraría nervios, dinero y riesgo de accidentes, y podría dedicar a leer, escuchar música o mirar videos las dos horas que dedico a conducir.
> *A ver si a los gilipollas de los progres os entra en la cabeza: el 90% de los que usamos el coche a diario no lo hacemos por placer ni por joder a la Colau ni porque nos guste contaminar, LO HACEMOS POR NECESIDAD.*



Joder, viviendo a 100km del trabajo y todavía se presenta como víctima y no como culpable :vomito:


----------



## Joaquim (12 Ene 2019)

Otra muestra mas de lo expuesto en este hilo....

*Campaña antimachista en el metro de BCN
*

Campaña antimachista en el metro de BCN


----------



## Joaquim (18 Ene 2019)

*La hijadeputamena se gasta 11,8 millones en poner cámaras para multar a los coches que entren en Madrid central *

La hijadeputamena se gasta 11,8 millones en poner cámaras para multar a los coches que entren en Madrid central


----------



## Joaquim (7 Feb 2019)

*Brote verde: ALERTA ROJA: la industria del automóvil da síntomas de fatiga.LOS FABRICANTES TIENEN MUCHA INCERTIDUMBRE PARA EL 2030 *

Brote verde: ALERTA ROJA: la industria del automóvil da síntomas de fatiga.LOS FABRICANTES TIENEN MUCHA INCERTIDUMBRE PARA EL 2030


*Urgente: Toyota,Mercedes,Fiat etc agonizan ante la desaceleracion economia mundial *

Urgente: Toyota,Mercedes,Fiat etc agonizan ante la desaceleracion economia mundial


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (7 Feb 2019)

Los judíos odian tu coche?


----------



## Don Potettes (8 Mar 2019)




----------



## Joaquim (22 Mar 2019)

Bendita propiedad privada - La Punteta - Notícies d'Opinió - e-notícies


----------



## Joaquim (22 Mar 2019)

Top5 dijo:


> Pseudojoaquim, banalizas mucho el termino bolchevique
> 
> Es que cualquiera diría que Breznev, Andropov o Chernenko... estuvieran manipulando los destinos del sagrado corazón capitalista... por las palabras de pseudojoaquim...
> 
> ...





Don Potettes dijo:


>



Mira el video que ha colgado Don Potettes, a ver si aprendes algo.

Por cierto, de tus amiguitos los Ecolojetas Sandía, Verde por fuera, y Rojo por dentro, que se quejanban de que las fábricas en Occidente contaminan mucho, pero que en las Comunistas China y Vietnam no lo hacen, vas a decir algo??

Lo que Greenpeace no te cuenta sobre el plástico- Libre Mercado

Si, si, esos que ahora tanto lloran como cocodrilos por las fábricas cerradas y deslocalizadas, con los buenos empleos que se llevaron al Oriente Rojo, cuando ellos eran los primero en pedir que cerraran y que se fueran.... y a los ni-nis de los barrios obreros que les den.


----------



## Joaquim (22 Mar 2019)

Bendita propiedad privada


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2019)

Urgente: - A partir de 2020 ya no podremos comprar coches nuevos porque serán demasiado caros. | Burbuja.info


----------



## Können (23 Abr 2019)

Hace unos meses estuve en Alemania, en Munich y estaba todo lleno de pegatinas en los coches según las emisiones, reducciones de velocidad en vías urbanas por contaminación del aire... si aquello está así, no esperemos ver otra cosa en España.


----------



## la_trotona (23 Abr 2019)

Können dijo:


> Hace unos meses estuve en Alemania, en Munich y estaba todo lleno de pegatinas en los coches según las emisiones, reducciones de velocidad en vías urbanas por contaminación del aire... si aquello está así, no esperemos ver otra cosa en España.



Y en Múnich hace unos años había ya bastantes calles por el centro a 30 km/h.


----------



## Joaquim (8 May 2019)

Impuestos: - NUEVOS IMPUESTOS DE MATRICULACIÓN Y SUBIDA DE IMPUESTO MUNICIPAL DE VEHICULOS, BY SANCHEZ | Burbuja.info


----------



## wintermute81 (8 May 2019)

Lo odian porque es un signo de individualidad y libertad, poder ir donde quieras y cuando quieras, sin depender de los precios y horarios arbitrarios del transporte de masas.
¿Porque en la URSS no había apenas coches? No es porque no pudieran fabricarlos, es que no querían hacerlo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 May 2019)

El patinete electrico es la autentica libertdad...nadA DE impustos y viñetas


----------



## Juanchufri (8 May 2019)

El coche es el caballo de entonces, viajar en transporte público es de parias.


----------



## Joaquim (8 May 2019)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Lo odian porque es un signo de individualidad y libertad, poder ir donde quieras y cuando quieras, sin depender de los precios y horarios arbitrarios del transporte de masas.
> ¿Porque en la URSS no había apenas coches? No es porque no pudieran fabricarlos, es que no querían hacerlo.



Socialismo, what else??


----------



## John Galt 007 (8 May 2019)

Los progres odian todo lo que significa la libertad y la prosperidad.

ODIAN que una persona sea libre de moverse donde le plazca sin pedir permiso a un funcionario como en la URSS.

Los progres son un problema muy serio para la vida y la libertad de la gente y tendremos que preguntarnos que cojones vamos a hacer con ellos y como ponerles fin si no queremos vivir en una distopia.


----------



## Joaquim (31 May 2019)

Catalunya impulsará una nueva ley de adicciones que prohibirá fumar en los coches privados | Burbuja.info


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (31 May 2019)

odian todo lo que sea libertad, quieren exclavos a su servicio...


----------



## Joaquim (1 Jun 2019)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> odian todo lo que sea libertad, quieren exclavos a su servicio...



Progresista es a progreso, lo que carterista a cartera.


----------



## Joaquim (2 Jun 2019)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> odian todo lo que sea libertad, quieren exclavos a su servicio...



Urgente: - ¡NUEVO ATRACO!: Matrícula, ITV, seguro y carné para las bicis eléctricas


----------



## Joaquim (3 Jun 2019)

*Tema mítico* : - PEAK CAR:Las ventas de coches se desploman en todo el mundo, incluso en EEUU.38mil despidos,R.Unido exporta un - 89%"El sufrimiento acaba de empezar"


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jun 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> *Tema mítico* : - PEAK CAR:Las ventas de coches se desploman en todo el mundo, incluso en EEUU.38mil despidos,R.Unido exporta un - 89%"El sufrimiento acaba de empezar"



Bueno..antes un renault 21 a los 5 años estaba oxidado del todo hoy un leon de los años del tunning sigue siendo utilizable.
Asi que no entiendo lo de sacar un modelo nuevo cada año


----------



## Joaquim (10 Jun 2019)

La Izmierda escandalizada por el problema que ella crea.

Los sindicatos temen un tsunami laboral si sigue cayendo la venta de coches


----------



## Joaquim (19 Jun 2019)

Disfruten lo votado: El drama del automóvil 'made in Spain': el sector entra en recesión y las ventas se desangran


----------



## Don Potettes (19 Jun 2019)

Ministra de "Transición Ecológica" del Gobierno de la Dignidad de Cum Fraude:

Teresa ribera pide pensar en la ''salud'' y no en ''coger todos el coche para estar atascados a las tres de la mañana''

Teresa Ribera, la ministra antidiésel, declara dos coches diésel de 2007 y 2011


Teresa Ribera aseguró usar "la bici o ir andando" pese a ser asidua del coche oficial







Teresa Ribera retomará "con la mayor diligencia" la subida del diésel si sigue en el Gobierno


----------



## Joaquim (19 Jun 2019)

Don Potettes dijo:


> Ministra de "Transición Ecológica" del Gobierno de la Dignidad de Cum Fraude:
> 
> Teresa ribera pide pensar en la ''salud'' y no en ''coger todos el coche para estar atascados a las tres de la mañana''
> 
> ...


----------



## Joaquim (19 Jul 2019)

Para esto los bolcheviques quieren que no tengamos coche, para que, una vez obligados a usar el transporte público que manejan ellos, obligarnos a hacer lo que ellos ordenen, como sentarnos con los huevos apretados. 













Feminista gana premio por una silla que para el "manspreading" | Burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (26 Jul 2019)

Brote verde: - El colapso en los exámenes empieza a cerrar autoescuelas: "No hay bolsillo que lo aguante"


----------



## Joaquim (30 Ago 2019)

Un zasca monumental de EUROPA al GOBIERNO ESPAÑOL: no se puede prohibir la venta de coches de combustión


----------



## Joaquim (3 Sep 2019)

Inmobiliaria: - Efectos inmobiliarios "Cruzada" contra Automóvil: Hundirán precio Inmuebles fuera de las ciudades y encarecerán pisos urbanos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Brote verde: - El colapso en los exámenes empieza a cerrar autoescuelas: "No hay bolsillo que lo aguante"



si casi 500 euros por matricula...menudo robo..cuan do lo unico que tienes que hacer es memorizar todas las preguntas de los test


----------



## Joaquim (4 Sep 2019)

Urgente: - Conocido en un CONCESIONARIO........... "Esto no lo he VIVIDO NUNCA"


----------



## Covaleda (4 Sep 2019)

Cualquier cosa que implique autonomía personal, capacidad de decisión, raciocinio adulto...es sistemáticamente perseguida por el contubernio homo-progre. El coche es una de entre ellas, por lo que representa. Les encantaría tenernos a todos en bicicletas o patinetes mientras los del _politburó_ se pasean en sus audis blindados. Es su naturaleza y defendernos de ello es lo que nos pide el cuerpo a las personas normales.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Sep 2019)

Noticia: - Los españoles no podrán vender sus coches usados de gasolina o diésel a partir de 2040


----------



## Joaquim (4 Sep 2019)

Covaleda dijo:


> Cualquier cosa que implique autonomía personal, capacidad de decisión, raciocinio adulto...es sistemáticamente perseguida por el contubernio homo-progre. El coche es una de entre ellas, por lo que representa. Les encantaría tenernos a todos en bicicletas o patinetes mientras los del _politburó_ se pasean en sus audis blindados. Es su naturaleza y defendernos de ello es lo que nos pide el cuerpo a las personas normales.



Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. | Burbuja.info


----------



## jefe de la oposición (4 Sep 2019)

dogmas burbumoris fuera, analizad la deriva tecnológica en los ultima década...

- guerra al motor de explosión
- guerra a los plásticos
- guerra a los envases
- guerra a los tejidos derivados de polimeros y del petroleo como el poliester y fibras sinteticas
- guerra a los vuelos privados recreacionales
- petroleras comprando electricas

Curioso que toda la legislación y todos los movimientos lobbistas vayan en un solo sentido.... dejar de quemar petroleo


----------



## Joaquim (4 Sep 2019)

EAN dijo:


> dogmas burbumoris fuera, analizad la deriva tecnológica en los ultima década...
> 
> *- guerra al motor de explosión*
> - guerra a los plásticos
> ...




No, no, guerra al coche! Al coche!!


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Sep 2019)

Grandísimo hilo y grandísima reflexión, me quedo con el párrafo final:

_"La cosa está clara, los Progres, los Bolcheviques, se la tienen jurada al Coche, a tu Coche, por lo que supone de Autonomía, Libertad y Propiedad Privada para la ti, para la Ciudadanía; se quieren vengar del Coche por la Caída del Muro de Berlín y el desmoronamiento de la URSS... lo quieren enterrar como símbolo del Mundo Libre, de la Libertad Individual y del Libre Mercado que representa."_


----------



## John Galt 007 (5 Sep 2019)

Los progres quieren que el transporte individual desaparezca. 

Se avecinan tiempos oscuros para la humanidad. Propicios dias.


----------



## carlitros_15 (5 Sep 2019)

Porque con el coche individual tienes libertad de movimiento y eres más productivo, cosa que ellos odian. El transporte público lo ponen como excusa y alternativa pero es imposible ya hoy en día usarlo sin ser atracado o apuñalado gracias a ellos mismos. 

Quieren una población pobre, aterrada, improductiva y sumisa


----------



## Euron G. (5 Sep 2019)

1984


----------



## John Galt 007 (5 Sep 2019)

Odian el coche porque si no te gusta lo que hay (criminalidad, feminazismo, paro) puedes coger e irte sin perguntarle a nadie y sin control ninguno. 

Y al un funcionario/perro del sistema/ progre nada le molesta mas que la libertad individual. 

Quieren que vuelva el sistema feudal mezclado con el marxismo. 

Lo que mas les gustaria es tener el poder sobre la vida y la muerte de la gente, como los guardianes de un campo de concentracion. 

Por eso digo que el progresismo es un problema muy grande y hay que darle solucion ya o estamos condenados.


----------



## Joaquim (7 Sep 2019)

Mientras Barcelona se convierte en Warcelona, y vamos a apuñalamiento diario, la Bolchevique de la Colau se preocupa de que vayamos en el Metro con los huevos apretados....


----------



## Don Potettes (7 Sep 2019)

Los rojos odian a las personas independientes y autosuficientes, es por ello que fomentan el colectivismo, la dependencia y la minusvalía mental.


----------



## Joaquim (22 Oct 2019)

Corrupción - Socialijtaj: El «laboratorio» del PSOE propone subir en 10.000 millones los impuestos al diésel y la gasolina y pagar por usar el coche | Burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (9 Dic 2019)

Noticia: - TVE allanando el terreno:, "las fábricas contaminan" | Burbuja.info 

Urgente - [ACABA DE SUCEDER]: LASECTA PIERDE EL PUDOR POR COMPLETO: comer carne, el machismo y el capitalismo son los responsables del CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO | Burbuja.info 

*Tema mítico* : - Impuestos a la carne. Gracias Pedro. | Página 6 | Burbuja.info 

De los creadores de la carne es mala para el planeta ahora los pescados. | Página 2 | Burbuja.info 

En la secta diciendo que debemos comer insectos en vez de carne.

Esto es el progresismo, sin coches, sin fábricas con sus buenos empleos, la carne como un lujo, y alimentandonos de comer gusanos y cucarachas.

Mientras ellos, como no, viviendo a todo Lujo en Galapagar, con sus Escoltas Esclavos calentando el coche 15 minutos antes, para que cuando entre la Portavoza lo encuentre calentito.

ESCLAVAGATE: Éste es el mail del jefe de seguridad de Podemos avisando a Montero de la situación ilegal de su escolta | Burbuja.info

Montero retiró el saludo y despreció a la escolta cuando le pidió regularizar su situación laboral | Burbuja.info

"En un país normal una explotadora como Irene Montero estaría fuera de la política" | Burbuja.info

Total, saben que sus votantes son imbéciles, y como tal los toman...

Urgente: - Irene reaparece en Twitter tras el "Escolta-gate" con una soflama hueca feminazi y le cae un chorreo sideral | Burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (19 Dic 2019)

El wifi del Ayuntamiento de Barcelona no deja entrar en forocoches "por motivos éticos" | Burbuja.info

La enesima prueba de lo que pasa cuando los Bolcheviques toman el poder; censurar y dictarle a los demás que es lo que tienen que leer y pensar, es lo "ético".


----------



## SuperMariano (19 Dic 2019)

Yo con mi bono guagua voy bien contento, por mi como si prohíben hasta los eléctricos


----------



## F.Alonso21 (19 Dic 2019)

Me pueden comer los webos con su ideologia de mierda, venga a salvar trastos viejos de gamas medias duras y gamas medio altas y altas y deportivos , junto a 4x4 duros, de estos psicopatas jodesueños y jodevidas amargados de mierda.

Antes me paseo con un Interceptor V8 sin catalizador para que en una pasada se nutran de mis costumbres, como las costumbres mad max andan, y si es tuneado con aceite usado, mejor que mejor.

2 termicos tengo ya y en el futuro otros 2 quiero coleccionar, electrico un Tesla bueno de quinta mano y que me coman los huevos con su carsharing y sus mierdas.


----------



## allseeyingeye (19 Dic 2019)

JODER PUES SI

acabo de sufrir un episodio de este tipo 


sumado al tema gentrificacion de capitales de provincia paco mierder

que ahora parece que se han petado de peña que sale de no se donde

antes podias aparcar y el miedo era aparcarlo en tal sitio por que


TENIAS MIEDO QUE ESTABA "DESTANTEDIDO

ahora han construido bloqes nuevos
no para de pasar peña (han tarado no menos de 10 años en llenarse el 50% de las luces de las ventanas de dichos bloques, pero se nota un huevo el trafico de gente y coches ahora)


Y AHORA ME PREOCUPA UN SEÑOR MAYOR DEL AYUNTAMIENTO QUE ANDA VIGILANDO SI LO MUEVES CADA POCOS DIAS PARA NO DENUNCIARTE 
que me ha reconocido que "es de la zona" o vive por aqui o no se que pollas




POR CIERTO, COMO NO LO USO IBA A PASAR ITV DESPUES DE ARREGLARLO TODO JUSTO.
Y N TENIA ITV (SI FAAAAAALLO MIIOO LO SEEEE)

_Y ALUCINA LA INTENCION CON LA QUE INTENTAN Y HACER LA SIGUIENTE JUGARRETA ADMINISTRATIVA DESDE EL HAY UNTAMIENTO O EL VECINO CABRON DE TURNO_

A) aprovechando que la excusa de que "estaba parado" (Si ya se que fallo mio por no tenerla al dia)

B) consultan base de datos =========> les sale NO ITV (seguro e impuesto de circulacion al dia, pero el tio hace como que no se lo cree xD vamos actitud un poco "a inflar el problema y exagerarlo" para que se ajuste a la etiqueta que quieren ponerle a la situacion.

C) transforman eso en ===========> "VEHICULO ABANDONADO EN MAL ESTADO"  = RESIDUO URBANO 
(tiene menos e 50.00 km)  y solo una rueda pinchada, creo que por bandalismo, fallo mio, pero en el fondo queria probar ..
a ver si pasaba esto que ha sucedido.




EN RESUMEN

Te transforman una incidencia en un "vehiculo abandonado" a ver si cuela
es totalmente absurdo

pero es una mezcla de


a)) la PRESION POR VENDER PLAZAS DE GARAJE VACIAS
vecinos han invertido en construir garajes en la zona y no han recuperado la inversion por que las plazas les salen demasiado caras y ahora nadie las compra
no me extrañaria que


B)) LA PRESION DE ALGUN FLIPAO DE VECINO / O VENDETTAS POR OTRAS MAMONEOS PROPIOS DELAS COMUNIDAES



C)) Y LA LEGISLACION QUE HAN HECHO QUE PERMITE CASI CONVERTIR ADMINISTRATVIA /ARGUMENTALMENTE ...
UN COCHE DE MENOS DE 50.000 KM CON LA PINTURA PERFECTA (RUEDA DESINFLADA / PINCHADA) EN UN "RESIDUO SOLIDO" 
por que es verdad que no lo muevo
ni lo pienso hacer
cuando venga del taller y dela itv, en cuato que quede libre el mismo sitio, lo aparco otra vez ahi por joder
a ver si me pinchan la ruedan y asi salgo de dudas de que es rabia de algun vecino 
por suerte he sacado videos del estado del vehiculo en perfecto estado hasta que lo lleve con la grua al taller
pero ya me estaban amenzando con la multa

y hablando de el como un trasto viejo que hubiera que tirar a reciclar (coche del 2004 pintura nueva, motor perfecto, 50.000 k,




POR SUERTE, SABEN QUE ACTUAL MAL EN EL FONDO Y ESTABAN DANDO MARGEN A CONTACTAR BIEN Y "HABLAR" (DENTRO DE LO "MALO")

PERO YA SE HA VISTO LA PATITA DE LA COMBINACION DE INTERESES DE LOBBIES (de la mierda verde))

DE PARTICULARES DE LA ZONA (GENTRIFICAR)

ADMON PUBLICA, ETC


RESUMEN MAS RESUMEN

efectivamente:

>>>>>> ahora bases de datos de ITV o lo que sea, CRUZADAS
(cierto que fallo mio no tenerla al dia) que es de TRAFICO al servicio de los GORRILAS DEL AYUNTAMIENTO LOCAL CASI; que son poco menos chiringuitos con legislaciones echas al interes de cuatro castuzos del partido que sea

el ultimo mono del ayuntamiento tiene acceso a ellas para lo que les interesa, si es para hacer "ventanilla unica", para eso no, para eso no pueden acceder nunca

>>>>>> ahora bases de datos de ITV o lo que sea, CRUZADASSi ahora ponen GPS como quieren poner en todos los coches, ya ni al bedel



>>>>>> vamos que NI DEJANDO EL COCHE QUIETO SIN MOVER EN EL ULTIMO PUTO CULO DEL MUNDO, SE ESCAPA TU VEHICULO DE ESTAR FISCALIZADO

si


----------



## Joaquim (19 Dic 2019)

SuperMariano dijo:


> Yo con mi bono guagua voy bien contento, por mi como si prohíben hasta los eléctricos



Pero ve con los huevos apretaditos, eh, no sea que hagas manspreading de ese tan machista.


----------



## Joaquim (21 Dic 2019)

Ellos pueden decirte que páginas puedes visitar o no.... 

El wifi del Ayuntamiento de Barcelona no deja entrar en forocoches "por motivos éticos"

Pero tu no puedes decidir a quien metes en tu casa.

El portal idealista sancionado por el ayuntamiento de Barcelona por publicitar un piso solo para españoles | Burbuja.info

Bolcheviques; What Else??


----------



## Joaquim (24 Ene 2020)

Loj ricoj, le vamoj a subir loj impuestoj a los ricooojjjj!!!!   

Hacienda analizará una reforma del impuesto de matriculación para penalizar a los vehículos antiguos | Burbuja.info


----------



## NoMasRojos2019 (24 Ene 2020)

Un hombre con más de 25 años que no tiene coche ni sabe manejar es un eunuco. Vamos, podrás ser feo, podrás ser incel, pero si tienes coche y sabes manejar, la sociedad deja de sospechar de ti y verte como un apestado. Además se te abren un montón de oportunidades para encontrar trabajo.

Tengo entendido que Alemania es uno de los países que pone más trabas para obtener la licencia o carnet de conducir, normal, paises conquistado y gobernado por rojazos desde el 45


----------



## Joaquim (26 Ene 2020)

La DGT advierte: si conduces un coche viejo, tienes un problema | Burbuja.info


----------



## ajrf (26 Ene 2020)

Top5 dijo:


> ¿Y tú Joaquim qué problema tienes contra el transporte público?



Problema con el transporte público ninguno, siempre y cuando no se obligue a nadie a usarlo. La movilidad no deja de ser una cuestión meramente personal, donde el individuo en función de sus necesidades elige una u otra opción.


----------



## ajrf (26 Ene 2020)

NoMasRojos2019 dijo:


> Tengo entendido que Alemania es uno de los países que pone más trabas para obtener la licencia o carnet de conducir, normal, paises conquistado y gobernado por rojazos desde el 45



Creo que eso tiene más que ver con el hecho de que en la Autobahn no puede conducir cualquiera, como ocurre en España día sí y día también.


----------



## Top5 (27 Ene 2020)

ajrf dijo:


> Problema con el transporte público ninguno, siempre y cuando no se obligue a nadie a usarlo. La movilidad no deja de ser una cuestión meramente personal, donde el individuo en función de sus necesidades elige una u otra opción.




No se por qué alguien tiene la necesidad de reflotar este tema hoy y concretamente mi comentario con un argumento (con el que puedo estar en parte de acuerdo) que no tiene nada que ver con el dado por Joaquim con el que puedo discrepar en uno u otro sentido.

Estoy hoy inspirado así que me extenderé en mis explicaciones sobre aquel comentario.

Para elegir una u otra opción _en favor del individualismo_  es necesario que una u otra opción sea lo más cómoda posible para ti HOY DÍA.
Con un vehículo cada vez más caro en su mantenimiento, con un combustible cada vez más caro es cada vez más necesario que existan más alternativas al vehículo y que estas _alternativas al vehículo particular_ *no sean un robo.*

Entiendo también que los responsables políticos que patrocinen el transporte público lo deben utilizar como cualquier otra persona y no pequen de hipócritas -que lo hacen mucho- utilizando un vehículo con chofer puesto por el gobierno. Entiendo que la gente se cabree con la subida de los bonos transporte integrados, ahí se tiene que poner el dedo en la llaga y no mirar a otro lado.


La fotografía que tu ves en mi comentario *ajrf* fue realizada en un país que se enorgullece de lo _"individualista que es" _, pero en este caso a la persona *se le privo* de transportes públicos -tranvias eléctricos- (una opción) por _la opción_ de tener que comprar POR HUEVOS un vehículo por que no había otra opción de desplazarse (cosa que favoreció la mierda de urbanismo extensivo americano que acabará colapsando cualquier día de estos).

Esa fotografía te dice _que no tienes opciones si no la opción que ELLOS quieren que tengas_.

Cuando _te hacen seguir una hoja de ruta ya te están jodiendo._

Esto no tiene nada que ver con los problemas que pueda tener una u otra sociedad en función si es capitalista o no, al fin y al cabo a las élites les importa una mierda cual sistema se implemente siempre y cuando ellas sean beneficiadas y gocen de privilegios. De hecho esos tranvias que ves apilados ahí hicieron que el mismo sistema capitalista funcionase durante décadas,_* cosa que Joaquim olvidó tener en cuenta a la hora de VALORAR la existencia propia de los transportes públicos*_.

Y si por algun motivo tenemos que hablar sobre los autobuses urbanos en los EEUU mejor no hablemos. _Sobretodo por los negritos con poco c.i con ganas de apalizar blancos que hay...sólo por el hecho de ser blancos y plantearse ir en autobus._

Mejor lo que podría hacer Joaquim (es una sugerencia) es investigar el por qué de esta _tendencia_ a estrechar las calles, _tendencia_ a dar por culo al vehículo generalizada no valiendo para nada la _tendencia_ política del payaso que pongan en el ayuntamiento de turno (uno de derechas te va a poner el tranvía igual ahora, si puede claro).
Yo percibo que el problema tiene su origen localizado *en los niveles superiores de la pirámide*, _como cuando se decidió que se llevaran las fábricas a China por "razones de mercado" (importando tres cojones Tiananmén (1989) y la estabilidad de empleo en el trabajador occidental)... no "por razones de izmierda" como se atreve a decir en uno de su comentarios desafortunados que me hacían pensar que Joaquim tenía la regla.
Como cuando montaron lo de los derechos de CO2._
Eso _*no lo hace un bobo que sigue unas consignas*_, lo hace alguien que _esta manejando el timón y sigue una agenda._

Y para terminar,_ tengo que recordar que lo que puede funcionar en un país no tiene por qué funcionar bien en otro. En los años 90 algunos se dieron cuenta de ello y no les valió para nada Dallas._


----------



## Joaquim (30 Ene 2020)

Top5 dijo:


> No se por qué alguien tiene la necesidad de reflotar este tema hoy y concretamente mi comentario con un argumento (con el que puedo estar en parte de acuerdo) que no tiene nada que ver con el dado por Joaquim con el que puedo discrepar en uno u otro sentido.
> 
> Estoy hoy inspirado así que me extenderé en mis explicaciones sobre aquel comentario.
> 
> ...



Vaya, has tardado bastante en responder, lanzando puyitas sin citarme, de forma cobarde y rastrera; en fin, lo dicho, llegas tarde, ya todo el mundo ve claro como la Izmierda está contra el coche; esto tuyo de ahora no es un post, es una pataleta.


----------



## Registrador (30 Ene 2020)

El Gobierno destina 200 millones de euros para subvencionar la compra de coches

Subvenciones para gorditos.


----------



## Top5 (30 Ene 2020)

Joaquim dijo:


> Vaya, has tardado bastante en responder, lanzando puyitas sin citarme, de forma cobarde y rastrera; en fin, lo dicho, llegas tarde, ya todo el mundo ve claro como la Izmierda está contra el coche; esto tuyo de ahora no es un post, es una pataleta.



El ciego eres tú por no ver que el transporte público también es un producto del capitalismo. No en todos los lugares se puede hacer un trazado urbano al estilo norteamericano.
Si percibes que lo mio es una pataleta, pues es tu problema.
Que no veas que Leonidas Breznev esta enterrado y no tiene nada que ver con el producto de mercadotecnia que es la izmierda actual (como Ciudadanos), también es tu problema.
Vaya, registrador ha dado un enlace curioso... Subvenciones del estado para la compra de coche, ¡interesante!


----------



## Joaquim (30 Ene 2020)

Registrador dijo:


> El Gobierno destina 200 millones de euros para subvencionar la compra de coches
> 
> Subvenciones para gorditos.



La Izmierda cabalgando contradicciones; nada nuevo, siempre hacen lo mismo cuando bajan las ventas y se huelen los despidos.... que es lo que de verdad temen, no es que estén a favor del coche, es que temen desempleados descontentos, que es diferente.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Ene 2020)

Top5 dijo:


> El ciego eres tú por no ver que el transporte público también es un producto del capitalismo. No en todos los lugares se puede hacer un trazado urbano al estilo norteamericano.
> Si percibes que lo mio es una pataleta, pues es tu problema.
> Que no veas que Leonidas Breznev esta enterrado y no tiene nada que ver con el producto de mercadotecnia que es la izmierda actual (como Ciudadanos), también es tu problema.
> Vaya, registrador ha dado un enlace curioso... Subvenciones del estado para la compra de coche, ¡interesante!



Pataletas y mas pataletas, sigue haciendo el ridículo, por favor.


----------



## Top5 (30 Ene 2020)

Y que te quede claro Joaquim, para realizar todo lo que dices que realiza esa _izmierda todopoderosa que crees que existe_, e influenciar mediaticamente de la manera que lo hace, se necesita MUCHO dinero. Se necesita estar en una posición muy alta en la piramide de poder.
No te veo quejarte de la oligarquía.


----------



## Joaquim (16 Feb 2020)

En Cuba recurren a la tracción animal ante la falta de combustible


----------



## Joaquim (17 Feb 2020)

Ada Colau deja "devastado" al sector del motosharing de Barcelona


----------



## Joaquim (17 Feb 2020)




----------



## Joaquim (18 Mar 2020)

Hasta 1.000 euros de multa por ir más de una persona en coche durante el estado de alarma

Después de liarla como la han liado, han pasado de atacar el coche por el calentamiento güeval, a multar si va mas de una persona en coche.


----------



## Joaquim (28 Mar 2020)

¡Ojo!. Aprueban borrador para prohibir el uso del coche privado


----------



## Al fin el fin. (28 Mar 2020)

Al final se cumplira este hilo.
Y mas desde el globo sonda lanzado hace poco.


----------



## NoMasRojos2019 (28 Mar 2020)

Si uno observa la cronología de los últimos 200 años del Imperio Romano se percatara de las siguientes cosas

1) Las confiscaciónes ad hoc e impuestos empezaron a ser obscenos. A tal grado que mucha gente escapó al campo o las provincias (especialmente los patricios, que antaño fue la clase predilecta)
2) A la gente se le empezó a confinar en lugares fijos, sin poder buscar trabajo en otros lugares.
3) En el Imperio había una crisis espiritual provocada por el cristianismo. Las clases liberadas (ex esclavos) y parias se convirtieron al cristianismo en masa lo que les dio poder político. Los paganos tradicionalistas empezaron a ser reprimidos y/o asesinados, mutilados, quemados con ácido, etc. Sus templos fueron destruidos.
4) Dentro del Imperio y a sus alrededor ya había muchas diferentes razas, esperando el momento oportuno, cuál carroñeros, para tomar un pedazo del cuerpo muerto de Roma.


Podríamos decir que en España e Italia, todo se está configurando de la misma manera, quizás solo falta las confiscaciónes ad hoc y el éxodo hacia las partes rurales.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Mar 2020)

Iglesias: "Toda la riqueza del país en sus distintas formas y sea cual fuere su titularidad está subordinada al interés general"


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (30 Mar 2020)

Los bolcheviques dejaron de existir después de la guerra civil rusa.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (30 Mar 2020)

La gente que piensa eso curiosamente tienen coches viejos xDDDDDDDDDDD

No se en que piensan estos personajes, parece que quieren vivir la España del S.XIX


----------



## Joaquim (31 Mar 2020)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Los bolcheviques dejaron de existir después de la guerra civil rusa.



Y los fascistas dejaron de existir después de Mussolini.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Mar 2020)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> La gente que piensa eso curiosamente tienen coches viejos xDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> No se en que piensan estos personajes, parece que quieren vivir la España del S.XIX



Ahora están encantados, con el confinamiento casi no emitimos CO2.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (31 Mar 2020)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ahora están encantados, con el confinamiento casi no emitimos CO2.



Cuando se queden sin empleo o la nomina recortada a base de bien, veras que risa les hace eso.

Yo intento mover los coches lo minimo posible y hacer conduccion modo ahorro, de echo sigo aguantando mi primer coche ya clasico (gasolina, que emite menos CO en la ITV que muchos modernos), eso si es reciclar y lo demas son tonterias.

Que hubiesen ido a clase como yo 1.5 horas o 2 horas en transporte publico por trayecto (teniendo coche).
O en verano en bici con mi primer empleo (solo algun dia llevaba el coche si hacian mas de 35 grados).


----------



## Joaquim (15 Abr 2020)

Festival del humor: el Gobierno quiere que vayamos todos en bicicleta después del confinamiento | Burbuja.info


----------



## Spock (15 Abr 2020)

*Greta, COP25, Vegetarianos, Transición Ecológica, Cambio Climático, Agenda 2030, Gobierno Mundial (ONU).*

Están aprovechando la Crisis de la Pandemia para imponer su *Agenda Ecológica (Agenda 2030)* que contiene una serie de prohibiciones/restricciones en el uso de medios de transporte (Aviones, coches, etc).
=====================================
*Prohibir/Restringir el uso de coches:*
*Festival del humor: el Gobierno quiere que vayamos todos en bicicleta después del confinamiento**.
Quieren imponer la bicicleta para moverse.*
=====================================





*Politicos (Coches oficiales) Vs Ciudadanos (Bicicletas). *
Los Políticos podrán seguir utilizando sus coches oficiales mientras que los ciudadanos que les pagan sus salarios van en bicicleta a sus lugares de trabajo.

Ahora en su cargo de *vicepresidente* está utilizando un *Ford Mondeo Titanium*, según hemos podido saber, que tampoco es un coche de gama alta para nada, sino que estaría valorado aproximadamente, dependiendo de las prestaciones y los extras, unos *37.000 euros*. Además, una de la razones que aumenta su precio la *tecnología híbrida* que monta, menos contaminante que un automóvil que emplea únicamente combustible fósil (gasolina o gasoil), pero que forma parte de la estrategia del Gobierno desde la anterior legislatura para contribuir al medio ambiente.
*Comunistas - Coches:
Así es el coche oficial de Pablo Iglesias como vicepresidente. *
*Comunistas y sus cochazos: esos hipócritas**. 
Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche??.*
=====================================

*El conflicto medioambiental que destapó Greta Thunberg al rechazar un coche eléctrico en España**. *


=====================================





*Timmermans, contra el cambio climático: “Si un cometa se precipitara hacia la Tierra, lo resolveríamos”. *
6 DIC 2019.

El líder socialdemócrata cree que el *avión* tiene menos sentido para trayectos como el Bruselas-París, que no supera las dos horas, y ha lamentado la desaparición de muchos trenes nocturnos. También aludió al *cambio de cultura* que vive la sociedad con un menor consumo de carne, la *proliferación de la bicicleta* y la pérdida de importancia del *coche*. "No sé su caso, pero mis hijos ya no están interesados en tener coche. Para mis abuelos tener un coche era imposible porque entre la gente de clase trabajadora un coche era cosa de ricos. Para mis padres, tener un coche indicaba que se había tenido éxito en la vida. Para mí, un coche era algo bueno de tener. Para mis hijos es movilidad. Y eso va a cambiar la sociedad y cambiará la industria del automóvil", auguró.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Abr 2020)

Spock dijo:


> *Greta, COP25, Vegetarianos, Transición Ecológica, Cambio Climático, Agenda 2030, Gobierno Mundial (ONU).*
> 
> Están aprovechando la Crisis de la Pandemia para imponer su *Agenda Ecológica (Agenda 2030)* que contiene una serie de prohibiciones/restricciones en el uso de medios de transporte (Aviones, coches, etc).
> =====================================
> ...



Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. | Burbuja.info


----------



## Spock (15 Abr 2020)

*Iglesias: "Yo tengo suerte, tengo jardín para mis hijos, pero hay familias con hijos confinadas en casas de 40 metros"**. *

Lo siguiente que dirá Pablo Iglesias en Pravda:"Yo tengo suerte, formó parte de la Casta Comunista que puede usar el coche oficial para desplazarnos libremente por donde nos apetezca pero el proletariado debe usar la bicicleta como en Norcorea, todo sea por Greta y lucha contra el cambio climático. 
===============================
*NORCOREA (Régimen Comunista)*:

(2:38) La ley les *prohíbe comprar coches*, se desplazan por medio de Bicicletas.


(7:37) Casi no existe el transporte público, la calles casi siempre están vacías.

*Los coches de Corea del Norte: así son los vehículos del régimen**. *
Corea del Norte es, probablemente, el país más hermético del mundo. Pero sus fronteras, cerradas a cal y canto contra la amenaza capitalista, no son del todo infranqueables para la industria del coche, ya sea a nivel local o incluso procedente del país vecino, Corea del Sur. Aunque el *vehículo nacional por excelencia* sea la *bicicleta*, también es común encontrar automóviles, por lo que en estas líneas vamos a analizar los coches de Corea del Norte.

La NORCOREANIZACION DE ESPAÑA a manos del PSOE-Podemos.

(4:45) En Norcorea la *población en general NO TIENE DERECHO de comprar automóvile*s sólo la clase dirigente (Políticos) los tiene. Las calles casi siempre están vacías.


----------



## Capitán Misterio (15 Abr 2020)

Lo he dicho en otro hilo. 

Detestan el coche porque proporciona libertad y un estatus de clase media.

Dos cosas que la izquierda detesta con todas sus fuerzas.


----------



## Blackmoon (15 Abr 2020)

Joaquim dijo:


> *Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche??*
> 
> Se vé dia si y dia también, lo de Madrid Centro solo es el último ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Porque da LIBERTAD.

Porque puedes ELEGIR cual comprarte, si entra en tu presupuesto.

En fin, lo que suele joder a un bolchevique...


----------



## Joaquim (16 Abr 2020)

Spock dijo:


> *Iglesias: "Yo tengo suerte, tengo jardín para mis hijos, pero hay familias con hijos confinadas en casas de 40 metros"**. *
> 
> Lo siguiente que dirá Pablo Iglesias en Pravda:"Yo tengo suerte, formó parte de la Casta Comunista que puede usar el coche oficial para desplazarnos libremente por donde nos apetezca pero el proletariado debe usar la bicicleta como en Norcorea, todo sea por Greta y lucha contra el cambio climático.
> ===============================
> ...



Que hijo de puta el Coletas; o sea, que si uno se mata a trabajar, a formarse, a abstenerse de muchas cosas, llevando una vida frugal y austera, y ahorrar, que si uno arriesga su capital, emprende, y fruto de su esfuerzo se puede comprar una casa con jardín, es un explotador, un burgués capitalista neoliberal, y hay que odiarle; pero si lo compra el, resulta que ha tenido "suerte" oiga! Su dinero viene de lo que le sacan de forma coercitiva a los españoles de su bolsillo, pero ha tenido "suerte"!!


----------



## Joaquim (16 Abr 2020)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Porque da LIBERTAD.
> 
> Porque puedes ELEGIR cual comprarte, si entra en tu presupuesto.
> 
> En fin, lo que suele joder a un bolchevique...



Estos días de confinamiento, sería recomendable ver, o repasar, el documental "Chuck Norris contra el Comunismo", de como el mercado negro de peículas en VHS que venían del Mundo Libre, ayudó a terminar con la Tiranía Bolchevique de Ceaucescu en Rumanía, y de como el Comunismo aplicaba una terrible censura, confinamiento y coacción a la población.... el paralelismo con nuestra situación actual es escalofriante.

Chuck Norris contra el comunismo (2014)

Hasta hace poco estaba en Netflix, no me extrañaría que Iván Redondo les hubiese llamado para que la quiten temporalmente del catálogo.


----------



## Joaquim (16 Abr 2020)

Documental para el confinamiento: Chuck Norris contra el Comunismo.

Para que comprendais porque los bolcheviques, aparte de odiar el coche, también odian las películas de Chuck Norris, Arnold Schwarzenneger, Jean-Claude Van Damme o Sylvester Stallone.


----------



## Joaquim (17 Abr 2020)

Joaquim dijo:


> Estos días de confinamiento, sería recomendable ver, o repasar, el documental "Chuck Norris contra el Comunismo", de como el mercado negro de peículas en VHS que venían del Mundo Libre, ayudó a terminar con la Tiranía Bolchevique de Ceaucescu en Rumanía, y de como el Comunismo aplicaba una terrible censura, confinamiento y coacción a la población.... el paralelismo con nuestra situación actual es escalofriante.
> 
> Chuck Norris contra el comunismo (2014)
> 
> Hasta hace poco estaba en Netflix, no me extrañaría que Iván Redondo les hubiese llamado para que la quiten temporalmente del catálogo.



Pues el gobierno ya la ha censurado, ya no está en Netflix.

Documental para el confinamiento: Chuck Norris contra el Comunismo.


----------



## Joaquim (24 Abr 2020)

Una teniente de alcalde de Barcelona dice que hay que evitar que se reactive el sector del automóvil - Noticias Economía - Noticias Economía - e-notícies

Colau se compra un coche oficial de 47.000 euros

Dos notícias del mismo día, 24 de Abril de 2020; ya mas claro no os lo puedo exponer.


----------



## Joaquim (14 May 2020)

Nissan cierra la fábrica de camiones de Ávila tras más de 60 años | Burbuja.info 

Nissan cerrará la planta de Zona Franca y trasladará la producción a Francia, según el diario Nikkei - Ecomotor.es 

Brote verde: - Francia se propone repatriar toda la producción de PSA y de Renault | Burbuja.info 

Disfruten del Socialcomunismo.


----------



## John Galt 007 (15 May 2020)

El gobierno socialista ha conseguido lo que tantos años lleva intentando. 

No descansaran hasta que cierren todas las fabricas y la gente se vea condenada a comer de la mano del estado, para asegurarse que todos sean buenos perros obedientes.


----------



## Joaquim (15 May 2020)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> El gobierno socialista ha conseguido lo que tantos años lleva intentando.
> 
> No descansaran hasta que cierren todas las fabricas y la gente se vea condenada a comer de la mano del estado, para asegurarse que todos sean buenos perros obedientes.



Para la plebe claro....

Colau se da un capricho en plena pandemia y se compra un coche oficial de 47.000 euros

Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. | Burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (16 May 2020)




----------



## Joaquim (16 May 2020)

Crisis: - LOBO ESTEPARIO: EL FIN DE LA INDUSTRIA AUTOMOVILÍSTICA EN ESPAÑA. 50% de la producción se marcha a FRANCIA


----------



## Joaquim (27 May 2020)

Impuestos: - ¡Ya están aquíiii!! Nuevos impuestos con la excusa climática en la Comunitat Valenciana por el uso del cochecito | Burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (27 May 2020)

cierra NISSAN en BARCELONA: ENHORABUENA PODEMITAS | Burbuja.info 

Ahora que están a punto de cargarse la industria del automóvil en España, como antaño hicieron con la textil y otras, van a regalarsela a los Chinos....

El Gobierno sondea a grupos chinos para sustituir a Nissan en Barcelona | Burbuja.info 

Y todo ello, con el aplauso de los votontos de izquierdas, que después llorarán por lo sueldos de mierda, la precariedad laboral, el desempleo y que vivimos dle turismo porque no tenemos industria; cohabitar con esta gentuza es lo que nos condena a la pobreza.


----------



## Joaquim (28 May 2020)

Querian progresismo, tienen progresismo.


----------



## Joaquim (28 May 2020)




----------



## Joaquim (28 May 2020)




----------



## Lukatovic (28 May 2020)

Gobierno progre anticoches, cierre de fábricas de coches. ¿Quien lo iba a imaginar?

Invoco al capitán a posteriorí!


----------



## Conde Duckula (29 May 2020)

Huyen antes de que les ocurra como a pdbesa.


----------



## Joaquim (29 May 2020)

El País tratando de convencer a los jóvenes de lo que deben de querer.







Por que se va la Nissan, por que se va??

Jovenes, no querais coche ni casa, os lo dice Lo País!! Paguita del Estado y a vagabundear por ahí sin dar palo al agua!!


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jul 2020)

El PSOE va a hacer de pago toda la red gratuita de autovías "porque no hay dinero", pero quizás la razón sea otra


----------



## Joaquim (30 Ago 2020)

Opinión: - ABSURDO y PELIGROSO. Barcelona se está llenando de esto:


----------



## Joaquim (30 Ago 2020)

Hay-Untamiento de Barcelona, para joder al que va en coche, lo que haga falta.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (30 Ago 2020)

Payaso follacoches de mierda que se cree que el PEAK OIL no va con él, abre hilo.


----------



## algemeine (30 Ago 2020)

Porque es el ultimo reducto de la libertad individual que nos queda. Espero que cambien las cosas y los satrapas que odian la libertad no toquen poder nunca jamas.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Ago 2020)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Payaso follacoches de mierda que se cree que el PEAK OIL no va con él, abre hilo.



Anda, al monte a cuidar vacas y olvídate de Internet... hay que salvar el planeta!!


----------



## John Galt 007 (30 Ago 2020)

algemeine dijo:


> Porque es el ultimo reducto de la libertad individual que nos queda. Espero que cambien las cosas y los satrapas que odian la libertad no toquen poder nunca jamas.



Las cosas por si solas NUNCA van a cambiar.

Esto es como una de esas bridas de plastico con muescas. Una vez vas tirando poco a poco y cierras el circulo, ya no lo vuelves a abrir. Deberas romper la brida o cortarla.


----------



## gabrielo (30 Ago 2020)

algemeine dijo:


> Porque es el ultimo reducto de la libertad individual que nos queda. Espero que cambien las cosas y los satrapas que odian la libertad no toquen poder nunca jamas.



somos como la rana calentándose en un cuenco, cuando nos demos cuenta que nos están asando sera muy tarde


----------



## algemeine (30 Ago 2020)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Las cosas por si solas NUNCA van a cambiar.
> 
> Esto es como una de esas bridas de plastico con muescas. Una vez vas tirando poco a poco y cierras el circulo, ya no lo vuelves a abrir. Deberas romper la brida o cortarla.



Con un destornillador de esos planos de relojero se pueden abrir, hay que ser quirurgico.


----------



## Lester_33 (7 Sep 2020)

Si...odian tu coche contaminante.
Y en realidad odian que tengas algo tuyo y lo disfrutes libremente porque odian la Libertad.
Lo que no odian son los 6000€ de media que les abonas por IVA cuando te compras un nuevo vehículo (porque con el anterior no puedes usarlo ya que "contamina").
Y se la pela a cuatro manos la contaminación generada para reciclar el viejo y producir el nuevo. Ellos quieren los 6000€ ...que nunca vienen mal.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (7 Sep 2020)

Joaquim dijo:


> *Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche??*
> 
> Se vé dia si y dia también, lo de Madrid Centro solo es el último ejemplo.
> 
> ...




Lo he explicado 1000 veces. En realidad no odian tu coche, tal vez incluso les guste más que el suyo, en realidad odian que tu, goyingo de mierda, plebeyín, tengas coche.

Lo del ecologismo, la seguridad y demás mamarrachadas es solo un subterfugio para lograr que cada vez menos gente tenga coche, saben que los coches nuevos la mayor parte de la gente no los puede mantener, por eso incitan a la gente a que se deshaga de coches antiguos que saben que pueden durar una eternidad y adquiera estos modernos electrodomésticos con ruedas.


----------



## Joaquim (7 Sep 2020)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Lo he explicado 1000 veces. En realidad no odian tu coche, tal vez incluso les guste más que el suyo, en realidad odian que tu, goyingo de mierda, plebeyín, tengas coche.
> 
> Lo del ecologismo, la seguridad y demás mamarrachadas es solo un subterfugio para lograr que cada vez menos gente tenga coche, saben que los coches nuevos la mayor parte de la gente no los puede mantener, por eso incitan a la gente a que se deshaga de coches antiguos que saben que pueden durar una eternidad y adquiera estos modernos electrodomésticos con ruedas.



Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. | Burbuja.info: Foro de economía, política y actualidad.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (7 Sep 2020)

En realidad estos perros ni siquiera odian tu coche, como dije antes tal vez hasta les guste más que el suyo. A estos hijos de 1000 padres les encantan los coches, ahí lo tienes que no se bajan del puto coche oficial, lo que detestan es que *tu tengas coche*.


La obsesión porque le gente achatarre su coche de 15-25 años y se compre un electrodoméstico con ruedas moderno es porque:

1) Saben que esos coches modernos no duran más de 8-10 años (obsolescencia programada) y tu citroen Xsara de 1998, tu reanault 19 de 1994 o tu Ford Focus de 2001 pueden durar una eternidad.

2) Su mantenimiento y averías son carísimas, mucha gente que no lo saben cuando los adquieren hasta se han tenido que deshacer de ellos al no poderslos mantener.

3) El objetivo a largo plazo es que cada vez menos gente tenga coche.


----------



## John Galt 007 (7 Sep 2020)

Los coches modernos llevan GPS y pueden ser localizados siempre. 

Algunos incluso pueden ser desconecados a distancia. 

Vereis que risa con el coche autonomo... “Johnny, me temo que no puedo llevarte a donde me pides...” o “no tiene usted credito SOCIAL suficiente para acceder a esta zona”

Que los progres se metan toda esta puta mierda distopica por el culo.


----------



## Joaquim (8 Sep 2020)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Los coches modernos llevan GPS y pueden ser localizados siempre.
> 
> Algunos incluso pueden ser desconecados a distancia.
> 
> ...



Y pueden tener "accidentes".


----------



## Joaquim (8 Sep 2020)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> En realidad estos perros ni siquiera odian tu coche, como dije antes tal vez hasta les guste más que el suyo. A estos hijos de 1000 padres les encantan los coches, ahí lo tienes que no se bajan del puto coche oficial,* lo que detestan es que* *tu tengas coche*.
> 
> 
> La obsesión porque le gente achatarre su coche de 15-25 años y se compre un electrodoméstico con ruedas moderno es porque:
> ...




Eso es lo que quiero decir con que odian tu coche, no el suyo.


----------



## Joaquim (17 Sep 2020)

Sociedad: - Los días de aparcar gratis se han acabado: su coche es su problema, no de los demás | Burbuja.info: Foro de economía, política y actualidad. 

Pasito a pasito, van logrando su objetivo...

Brote verde: - El Penedès, en shock por el cierre de Saint-Gobain y Bosch: “Es como cerrar tres Nissan” | Burbuja.info: Foro de economía, política y actualidad. 

Y los principales perjudicados, siguen aplaudiendo a sus verdugos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Sep 2020)

bueno esa foto fue cuando en USA ,trituraron todos los tranvias electricos..para que la gente usara el coche a saco y viviera en sus residenciales a tomar por culo del centro..si hasta salio en quien engaño a roger rabbit


----------



## Top5 (17 Sep 2020)

Es sorprendente el grado de tocar los cojones a través del tiempo que tenéis...

_Políticos_..., como si alguno fuera bueno...


----------



## Joaquim (25 Oct 2020)

Nueva movilidad: el coche particular debe ser destronado para luchar contra la COVID


----------



## Joaquim (27 Oct 2020)

Los coches con etiqueta amarilla serán los próximos vetados en Barcelona


----------



## Joaquim (5 Nov 2020)

Impuestos: - El impuesto de matriculación subirá más de 800 euros por coche en enero


----------



## Joaquim (13 Nov 2020)

Los rojos van a prohibir de facto adelantar con el coche


----------



## EstrellaNegra (13 Nov 2020)

Porque ellos quieren ser los únicos en tenerlos. El vulgo en bici, cómo está mandao.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Nov 2020)

Con moro mangina empujacarritos, y una mora con velo empoderada, con cara de oler mierda.... 







Y unos moros gays paseando tranquilamente por la calle.... 







Ada Colau imagina una Barcelona de mayoría musulmana

Como siempre, la Izmierda con su Pinta y Colorea que nada tiene que ver con la realidad....

El Socialismo y el Pinta y Colorea.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Nov 2020)

EstrellaNegra dijo:


> Porque ellos quieren ser los únicos en tenerlos. El vulgo en bici, cómo está mandao.



Cada día hay mas coches en China, y mas bicis en España; no te digo nada y te lo digo todo.


----------



## EstrellaNegra (13 Nov 2020)

Joaquim dijo:


> Cada día hay mas coches en China, y mas bicis en España; no te digo nada y te lo digo todo.



Mejor descrito, imposible. Gracias.


----------



## Joaquim (17 Nov 2020)

Colau ataca al coche en la radio y decubren que ha ido a la radio en coche.


----------



## Joaquim (22 Nov 2020)

Despues de los triangulitos nueva tangada Obligaran a comprar una luz de emergencia solo a un amiguito sociata!


----------



## Joaquim (30 Dic 2020)

Adiós a las autovías gratuitas en 2021


----------



## Joaquim (31 Dic 2020)

Impuestos: - El impuestazo al seguro del coche afectará en enero al 95% de las familias | Burbuja.info: Foro de economía, política y actualidad.


----------



## Lukatovic (31 Dic 2020)

Peneliano dijo:


> La Unión Europea también prohibirá los coches de combustión interna, el diésel, y la gasolina, en 2050 - Diariomotor



Pero que hijos de la gran puta!


----------



## Top_Spinete (31 Dic 2020)

Porque el coche utilitario para el ciudadano común es un invento de los nazis (Volkswagen).


----------



## John Galt 007 (1 Ene 2021)

Eine shwine ist scheise!!!!

HEIL MERKEL!!!

Iremos gostos en patinete!!!


----------



## Joaquim (8 Feb 2021)

documental adoctrinante en la2 para convencerte de que el transporte individual es el demonio


----------



## Joaquim (28 Feb 2021)

La verdadera razón por la que se fabrican coches eléctricos que luego no se pueden vender


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 Feb 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> La verdadera razón por la que se fabrican coches eléctricos que luego no se pueden vender



Un electrico puede recorrer unos 200 km antes de tener que cargar una hora. Y no hay apenas cargadores. Te da para ir de casa al trabajo y del trabajo a casa. 

Vosotros mismos...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Feb 2021)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Un electrico puede recorrer unos 200 km antes de tener que cargar una hora. Y no hay apenas cargadores. Te da para ir de casa al trabajo y del trabajo a casa.
> 
> Vosotros mismos...



por supuesto las baterias no evolucionan...


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 Feb 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> por supuesto las baterias no evolucionan...



Ciudadano, usted no necesita viajar tanto, ni tener tanta autonomia. No querra escaparse de nuestro paraiso progresista?

Propicios dias.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Feb 2021)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Ciudadano, usted no necesita viajar tanto, ni tener tanta autonomia. No querra escaparse de nuestro paraiso progresista?
> 
> Propicios dias.



yo no financio al estado islamico ,otros talidiesel si lo hacen y nos llena de cancer el aire


----------



## Joaquim (28 Feb 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> yo no financio al estado islamico ,otros talidiesel si lo hacen y nos llena de cancer el aire



Y la capa de Ozono, no te olvides de la capa de ozono, y de la Galciación, y del Calentamiento Global y de todo a la vez junto y mezclado, que pasado mañana moriremos todos contaminados.... menos China, China es Roja, y los Rojos no contaminan.


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 Feb 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> yo no financio al estado islamico ,otros talidiesel si lo hacen y nos llena de cancer el aire



Muy bien ciudadan@, asi se habla!!!

Acaba de ganar 20 puntos de credito social y la posibilidad de comer carne una vez al mes!

Propicios dias.


----------



## Joaquim (7 Mar 2021)

Noticia: - Duros cambios en el carné por puntos: Así lo planea la DGT este 2021


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (7 Mar 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Noticia: - Duros cambios en el carné por puntos: Así lo planea la DGT este 2021




Va Vd bien encaminado, pero aún así todavía le falta un punto para entender plenamente de que va la cosa así que márquese a fuego este comentario, se de lo que hablo.

Los progres y toda la escoria globalista en realidad no odian los coches, de hecho les encantan, ahí les tiene que no se bajan ni patrás del puto coche oficial.

Esta escoria odia TU coche, o afinando más aún, no odian tu coche, de hecho puede hasta que les guste más que el suyo, ODIAN QUE TU, GOYINGO DE MIERDA TENGAS COCHE. No les gusta ir por ahí y tropezarse contigo en la carretera, además tu coche consume recursos que harán que eventualmente estos se vuelvan más caros y tú ellos tengan que pagar más, así que lo mejor es ue tu no consumas, si es posible que fallezcas porque así tu cosnumo será 0, y si no es posible al menos que consumas lo mínimo imprescindible.

La obsesión por que la gente cambie sus coches de 15-20 años por uno de estos electrodomésticos con ruedas se debe a que saben que esos coches pueden durar una eternidad y se mantienen por 4 perras, y los nuevos no van a durar más de 8-10 años (obsolescencia programada) y el coste de las averías es prohibitivo, así que reemplazar los coches de 15-20-25 años por estos electrodomésticos con ruedas acelerará el proceso inexorable de que el coche sea un objeto elitista inalcanzable o insostenible para elgrueso de la pobalción.

Recuerde el lema de la agenda gobalista-circuncisionista-bilderbergliana 20-30: No tendrás nada y serás feliz.


----------



## Joaquim (7 Mar 2021)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Va Vd bien encaminado, pero aún así todavía le falta un punto para entender plenamente de que va la cosa así que márquese a fuego este comentario, se de lo que hablo.
> 
> Los progres y toda la escoria globalista en realidad no odian los coches, de hecho les encantan, ahí les tiene que no se bajan ni patrás del puto coche oficial.
> 
> ...



Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (7 Mar 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo.




En realidad ni siquiera odian su coche, de hecho puede ser incluso que les guste más que el suyo, esta escoria psicópata lo que odia en realidad es que Vd tenga coche, o afinando más todavía, que tenga la capacidad de desplazarse y consuma recursos.

Aquí le dejo un hilo pata negra sobre el tema que abrí hace ahora 6 años y está de más actualidad que nunca:


*Los coches de hoy son una auténtica estafa*


Los coches de hoy son una auténtica estafa


----------



## Joaquim (7 Mar 2021)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> En realidad ni siquiera odian su coche, de hecho puede ser incluso que les guste más que el suyo, esta escoria psicópata lo que odia en realidad es que Vd tenga coche, o afinando más todavía, que tenga la capacidad de desplazarse y consuma recursos.
> 
> Aquí le dejo un hilo pata negra sobre el tema que abrí hace ahora 6 años y está de más actualidad que nunca:
> 
> ...



Su lógica es, por un lado, que ser empresario es malo, es ser un explotador.... pero si montas una empresa y ganas dinero con ella, el 50% para ellos, sin haber arriesgado un duro ni sudado una gota en tu empresa.

Tener hijos es malo, es esclavitud para la mujer, formar una familia es malo, porque es opresión heteropatriarcal, al abortaje.... pero si formas una família y tienes hijos, ellos te los secuestran a la fuerza para adoctrinarlos en su ideología, y para pervertirlos sexualmente, y tu los mantienes con el sudor de tu frente, a tus hijos y a ellos vía impuestos.


----------



## Burbujo II (7 Mar 2021)

Una mujer en bicicleta = el anticristo de Putoloco.


----------



## ingeniata (7 Mar 2021)

Porque el coche es un referente de libertad y prosperidad, justo lo contrario de las propuestas colectivistas


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (7 Mar 2021)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> En realidad ni siquiera odian su coche, de hecho puede ser incluso que les guste más que el suyo, esta escoria psicópata lo que odia en realidad es que Vd tenga coche.





ingeniata dijo:


> Porque el coche es un referente de libertad y prosperidad, justo lo contrario de las propuestas colectivistas



No odian la libertad odian SU libertad y le odian a Vd porque detrae recursosque les corresponden a ellos, el coche es un símbolo de libertad, ellos odian que Vd tenga la libertad de coger un coche y en unos pocas horas estar de Madrid en Sevilla. Que haya mucha gente con coche es insostenible para ellos.

Ellos harán lo posible para que nadie tenga hijos, pero también para que Vd desaparezca físicmante lo antes posible, y mientras eso ocurre que sea lo más pobre posible y que tenga poca o ninguna capacidad de movilidad porque así detraerá menos recursos y dará menos el coñazo.


----------



## pabloMM (7 Mar 2021)

El tema es tan insoportable en las grandes ciudades que me he ido fuera de Europa a vivir. La american way of life donde todos viven en casas, comen carne en su barbacoa, y gastan el coche hasta para ir al bar es la vida que me gusta. Dile a esta gente con tanto calor que deben ir en bicicleta, cuando una bici vale más que una moto usada.

Todas estas tonterías son exclusivamente de Europa, y en parte occidente. Con superficies extensas, todos viviendo en casas, calles echas mierda con firme irregular, a ver quien es el subnormal que va en patinete.

Lo queramos admitir o no, Europa vive de rentas pasadas, el pueblo elegido nos la tiene jurada y va todo cuesta abajo y sin frenos.

El que racionalice la carne o el combustible no dura ni un día vivo. Cuanta gilipollez. Brasil funciona a etanol y así podría continuar todo el mundo (excepto zonas super pobladas que no tengan suficiente tierra de cultivo) lo que abriria una buena oportunidad a países con baja densidad de población. Incluso se pueden sacar combustible de aguas fecales. Es todo un engaño.


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Mar 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> *Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche??*
> 
> Se vé dia si y dia también, lo de Madrid Centro solo es el último ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Joder es verdad! Ni en mis peores sueños lo hubiese imaginado.
Recuerdo hace ya años me había comprado un Lancia Delta Integrale después de ahorrar y sacrificarme bastante, el caso es que aparqué unos minutos en la calle para comprar tabaco en un bar en barrio en el que barren los socialcomunistas en las elecciones.
El caso es que cuando salí me ví el capó antes impoluto con una raya diagonal hecha tan con mala leche que se veía hasta el metal.
No les dio tiempo para hacer la cruz pero el daño ya estaba hecho.
Lo que más rabia me dio es que se estarían riendo en mi puta cara mirando cómo me cabreaba.
Sí, esta gente donde mejor está en un par de metros bajo tierra.


----------



## John Galt 007 (8 Mar 2021)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Joder es verdad! Ni en mis peores sueños lo hubiese imaginado.
> Recuerdo hace ya años me había comprado un Lancia Delta Integrale después de ahorrar y sacrificarme bastante, el caso es que aparqué unos minutos en la calle para comprar tabaco en un bar en barrio en el que barren los socialcomunistas en las elecciones.
> El caso es que cuando salí me ví el capó antes impoluto con una raya diagonal hecha tan con mala leche que se veía hasta el metal.
> No les dio tiempo para hacer la cruz pero el daño ya estaba hecho.
> ...



Delta Integrale... un hombre de cultura. De que año es?

Yo estuve cerca de comprarme uno, esos coches son MITICOS y se van a revalorizar.

Esa raya se quita. El desgraciado que la hizo va a disfrutar de mal karma y sus actos volveran a por el...


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Mar 2021)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Delta Integrale... un hombre de cultura. De que año es?
> 
> Yo estuve cerca de comprarme uno, esos coches son MITICOS y se van a revalorizar.
> 
> Esa raya se quita. El desgraciado que la hizo va a disfrutar de mal karma y sus actos volveran a por el...



Ya hace mucho... creo 1984? Se lo pase impecable al hijo de mi actual esposa, se dio un hostión y fue al desguace.
No quiero ni oír hablar del tema era una auténtica lapa en montaña y dejaba en mantillas a casi todo lo que había.
Rojo, era rojo y me encantaba el bulto sobre el capó que le daba un aspecto hiper-deportivo que daba miedo.
Una vez le abrí el coche, eché una ojeada y lo que sospechaba: Como muchos jovencitos, creen que el aceite se llena solo, el agua, los frenos, las presiones, en fin ya me comprendes, así que le embargué el coche por un año hasta que su madre insistió en que se las devolviese y antes de un mes lo hizo polvo.
Cómo era aquello...? ah! sí! : "Cosas de casa".
No ha tenido huevos de comprarse aún una mierda de coche, que se joda, yo me acabo de comprar otro y el viejo al concesionario.
No entiendo a estas nuevas generaciones sin objetivos ni sacrificios.


----------



## Joaquim (8 Abr 2021)

__





Ese gran invento de obligar a pasar revisiones al coche cada año.


Coche nuevo. Obligatoriedad de pasar las revisiones por kilometraje....y por tiempo!!! En 2020-2021 se pasarán cientos de miles de revisiones sin hacer falta. La gente va a hacer muchos menos kilómetros, pero al tener el coche en garantía, están obligados a pasar la revisión al menos 1 vez al...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (17 Abr 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - El Gobierno se compromete con la UE a poner PEAJE en las AUTOVÍAS


Es preciso desarrollar un sistema de pago por uso de la red de vías de alta capacidad que permita cubrir los costes de mantenimiento e integrar las externalidades negativas del transporte por carretera como sucede en el resto de infraestructuras". El Plan de Recuperación, Transformación y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (25 Abr 2021)

La que se avecina: cobrar el aparcamiento también por el tamaño | Burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (1 May 2021)

Lo País: En Bélgica, cada propietario de un coche paga de promedio unos 3.187 euros anuales, el triple que en España, que es el país europeo que menos


Id preparándoos también para esto, no va a quedar sector sin destruir ni clase media en este país. O los echamos, o al GUANO.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (6 May 2021)

Abalos y la nueva política: "El que contamina paga. El que usa paga." El que quiera Menas que los pague tambien? O el que quiera cine español progre? | Burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (10 May 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - La UE y la OMS aconsejan reducir a 70 km/h la velocidad en vías secundarias, y evitaría el éxodo de conductores cuando se implanten los peajes en auto


pero nadie va a pegarle dos tiros al Tedros ese El nuevo límite de velocidad que está por llegar Además, la DGT acaba de recordar que todavía puede bajar más el límite de velocidad en carreteras convencionales (de 90 a 70 km/h), donde se concentra el 77% de las personas fallecidas en accidente...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## John Galt 007 (11 May 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los bolcheviques no odian los coches.

Lo que ODIAN es que la gente pueda ir de un sitio a otro sin mostrar siquiera su DNI.

Eliminar el transporte privado es un paso necesario para seguir recortando libertades sin que la gente se te vaya.


----------



## Joaquim (11 May 2021)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Los bolcheviques no odian los coches.
> 
> Lo que ODIAN es que la gente pueda ir de un sitio a otro sin mostrar siquiera su DNI.
> 
> Eliminar el transporte privado es un paso necesario para seguir recortando libertades sin que la gente se te vaya.



Pues eso, lo que digo, que odian los coches por lo de libertad, propiedad privada y autonomía que supone para los ciudadanos.


----------



## Joaquim (11 May 2021)

__





En toda Palma solo se puede ir a 30 kilómetros hora


Conducir en Palma, a 30 kilómetros por hora desde el miércoles Alguien sabe que justificación tiene esta medida??




www.burbuja.info









__





Bilbao aplica ya el límite de velocidad de 30 kilómetros por hora en TODA la ciudad


Ojo que esta medida no solo se va a aplicar en el centro de la ciudad, sino que se extiende por todo el municipio, afectando de este modo a las vías rápidas con doble carril de acceso a Bilbao centro. Bajada desde Begoña a Bilbao, Avenida de Montevideo entre los barrios de Zorroza y Basurto...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## cinamomo (12 May 2021)

Pobre ranita... la temperatura va subiendo.
Sospecho que a tan bajas velocidades los motores durarán menos, ¿es así?
Volvemos a la Edad Media, si es que alguna vez habíamos salido de ella.


----------



## John Galt 007 (12 May 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pues eso, lo que digo, que odian los coches por lo de libertad, propiedad privada y autonomía que supone para los ciudadanos.



Odian nuestros coches, no los suyos.
Deberia ser obligatorio que los politicos vayan al trabajo por sus propios medios, sin chofer y coche oficial.

Se acabaria la tonteria rapido...


----------



## Joaquim (12 May 2021)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Odian nuestros coches, no los suyos.
> Deberia ser obligatorio que los politicos vayan al trabajo por sus propios medios, sin chofer y coche oficial.
> 
> Se acabaria la tonteria rapido...



Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. | Burbuja.info: Foro de economía, política y actualidad.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Jun 2021)

Sánchez quiere un 2050 "sin coches privados y con más bicicletas"


El Gobierno prepara un alza histórico a los impuestos sobre los carburantes El Gobierno prepara un alza histórico a los impuestos sobre los carburantes Penalizará al coche para recaudar 2.400 millones para su plan verde Sánchez quiere un 2050 "sin coches privados y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Palpatine (5 Jun 2021)

Peneliano dijo:


> La Unión Europea también prohibirá los coches de combustión interna, el diésel, y la gasolina, en 2050 - Diariomotor



Me van a regalar un coche ?


----------



## Joaquim (6 Jun 2021)

Palpatine dijo:


> Me van a regalar un coche ?



No, te dirán que vayas en metro, y con los huevos apretados, puto machirulo opresor, que no sea que hagas un manspreading de esos.


----------



## Joaquim (6 Jun 2021)

Diésel anteriores a 2014 y Gasolina anteriores a 2006 excluidos de Ciudad


Los vehículos con la etiqueta B, excluidos de la señal de la DGT de zonas de bajas emisiones La DGT crea una nueva señal de Zona de Bajas Emisiones (ZBE) para que cada ayuntamiento la ponga como aviso antes de entrar a dicha zona. Estas zonas serán obligatorias para las ciudades de más de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (8 Jun 2021)

La socialista Mercedes González critica el modelo de "urbanización privada" del PP y disfruta de la suya en Majadahonda - Libertad Digital


----------



## Joaquim (16 Jun 2021)

No solo es la luz. Record del precio de la gasolina para combatir mejor el fascismo


Recordemos que el PSOE ha aprobado recientemente paquetes de impuestos a los combustibles: https://www.elconfidencial.com/economia/2021-06-16/gasolina-alcanza-precio-mas-alto-siete-anos-electricidad-pulveriza-coste-record_3133748/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Jun 2021)

Ada Colau tiene coche nuevo. 

Los que piden que vayamos en bici, ellos en cochazos. Desde el cochazo es fácil pontificar sobre lo ecológico y chupi que es ir en bici.


----------



## Joaquim (2 Jul 2021)




----------



## Joaquim (14 Jul 2021)

Los putos rojos ya van logrando su propósito....






*Tema mítico* : - La mitad de los jóvenes ya no se saca el carnet: "Tener COCHE es un LUJO"


La mitad de los jóvenes ya no se saca el carné: "Tener coche es un lujo" Según los datos de la DGT, la cantidad de permisos por población se ha reducido en casi todos los grupos de edad desde el año 2011 LAURA MORALES 13/07/2021 05:00 ACTUALIZADO: 13/07/2021 13:37 Marina tiene 31 años y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (23 Jul 2021)

Ya tenemos al rojo chivato del balcón.....

Auge del 'anticochismo' en Madrid: la próxima multa de tráfico te la pondrá tu vecino | Burbuja.info 

El bolchevismo sigue avanzando en robarnos libertad.


----------



## Soufflas (23 Jul 2021)

Para acoplarse al coche de los amiguetes o del pagafantas de turno y viajar gratis no lo odian, que si el conductor pide repartir gastos porque tener coche es un ultralujo hoy en dia "es tacaño", pero si ellos no pagan no es de ser tacaños claro.

Curiosamente ELLAS las que más se acoplan a coches encantadas los fines, y las que más votan rojo y ecolojeta las hijas de perra


----------



## Joaquim (23 Jul 2021)

Soufflas dijo:


> Para acoplarse al coche de los amiguetes o del pagafantas de turno y viajar gratis no lo odian, que si el conductor pide repartir gastos porque tener coche es un ultralujo hoy en dia "es tacaño", pero si ellos no pagan no es de ser tacaños claro.
> 
> Curiosamente ELLAS las que más se acoplan a coches encantadas los fines, y las que más votan rojo y ecolojeta las hijas de perra



Biern cierto, que malo es tener coche, peor como me gusta usarte de taxista gratuito; así son esta gentuza.


----------



## Joaquim (27 Ago 2021)

__





Desaparece el margen de 20 kilómetros/hora para adelantar


A partir de septiembre…. Entre otras medidas: El margen de 20 kilómetros/hora extra existente hasta ahora respecto al máximo de la vía en carreteras convencionales para adelantar, desaparece. Según la DGT, esta normativa hacía legal un exceso del límite de velocidad. Las multas a aplicar son...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (29 Ago 2021)




----------



## Joaquim (4 Sep 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - El Gobierno cambia de opinion con los peajes y quiere que TODOS paguemos por las autovías


La ministra de Hacienda, María Jesús Montero, aseguró ayer que el Gobierno está estudiando que se financie mediante una fórmula por la que ese pago sea generalizado, en lugar de por el uso de algún tramo de las infraestructuras, como ocurre con el modelo de los peajes. El Gobierno plantea que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (28 Sep 2021)

DGT: "No puede ser que haya transferencias y compraventas de coches de gran antigüedad"


https://www.marca.com/coches-y-motos/trafico/2021/09/28/61529d39e2704ea4448b45b5.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (1 Oct 2021)

La DGT busca presionarte para desguazar tu coche viejo: «Hay que hacerlo; hay vehículos de ocasión» | Burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (1 Oct 2021)




----------



## Joaquim (5 Oct 2021)

De casta le viene al galgo....

Beriozka: las tiendas privilegiadas de la URSS | Burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (9 Oct 2021)

__





El Gobierno subirá el impuesto de matriculación un 20% con las ventas hundidas


https://www.eleconomista.es/ecomotor/motor/noticias/11425352/10/21/El-Gobierno-subira-el-impuesto-de-matriculacion-con-las-ventas-hundidas.html El Gobierno subirá el impuesto de matriculación con las ventas hundidas El tributo aumentará un 20% en enero, pese a que el mercado no se recupera...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (9 Oct 2021)

__





El Gobierno subirá el impuesto de matriculación un 20% con las ventas hundidas


https://www.eleconomista.es/ecomotor/motor/noticias/11425352/10/21/El-Gobierno-subira-el-impuesto-de-matriculacion-con-las-ventas-hundidas.html El Gobierno subirá el impuesto de matriculación con las ventas hundidas El tributo aumentará un 20% en enero, pese a que el mercado no se recupera...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Redwill (9 Oct 2021)

Tienen una constante fijación en privar de lujos a las personas corrientes, no obstante ellos entienden que como representan a todas las personas y ellos son "el pueblo" ellos si tienen derecho a tener esos lujos, como un coche o desplazarse en avion aunque sea para ir a 100Kms, por supuestisimo encima pagado por todos nosotros, ellos no les gusta el vehículo privado que cada uno se compra se paga y se mantiene con su dinero, a ellos les gusta el coche pagado con los impuestos de todos que solo pueden usar ellos, o bueno ir de pasajero por que ademas prefieren al chofer y los escoltas


----------



## Joaquim (9 Oct 2021)

Redwill dijo:


> Tienen una constante fijación en privar de lujos a las personas corrientes, no obstante ellos entienden que como representan a todas las personas y ellos son "el pueblo" ellos si tienen derecho a tener esos lujos, como un coche o desplazarse en avion aunque sea para ir a 100Kms, por supuestisimo encima pagado por todos nosotros, ellos no les gusta el vehículo privado que cada uno se compra se paga y se mantiene con su dinero, a ellos les gusta el coche pagado con los impuestos de todos que solo pueden usar ellos, o bueno ir de pasajero por que ademas prefieren al chofer y los escoltas



Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. | Página 13 | Burbuja.info 

Eso era lo que sucedía en la URSS....






Beriozka: las tiendas privilegiadas de la URSS


Uno de los fenómenos más llamativos de la presuntamente igualitaria suciedad soviética fue el de las tiendas de élite vetadas al común de la ciudadanía, la cadena Beriozka. En la URSS, si eras nomenklaturista o un extranjero con divisas tenías acceso a las tiendas reservadas para la élite...




www.burbuja.info





Y lo que ya está pasando aquí...


----------



## Joaquim (15 Oct 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - Si con esto no arden las calles, es que ya no hay solucion y hemos perdido


La DGT obligará a los conductores a tener este dispositivo de 1.000 euros en tu coche Concretamente, será a partir del próximo 6 de julio de 2022 desde donde la DGT pretende que sea obligatorio llevar un alcoholímetro antiarranque instalado en nuestro coche. Este, como su propio nombre indica...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## cacho_perro (14 Nov 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> *Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche??*
> 
> Se vé dia si y dia también, lo de Madrid Centro solo es el último ejemplo.
> 
> ...



MENOS MAL QUE ALMEIDA CARAPOLLA Y PIZPIAYUSO HAN VENIDO A ARREGLARLO.... OH WAIT! 









Del "acabaré con Madrid Central" a calcar el proyecto de Carmena: así serán las restricciones de Almeida


A pesar de las críticas vertidas por el alcalde de Madrid, José Luis Martínez-Almeida, contra el plan estrella de la anterior corporación, la propuesta del Consistorio absorbe medidas ya previstas en 2018 | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com





TOOONTTOOOOO JAAJAJAJJJAJAAJAJK


----------



## Joaquim (14 Nov 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> MENOS MAL QUE ALMEIDA CARAPOLLA Y PIZPIAYUSO HAN VENIDO A ARREGLARLO.... OH WAIT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que me estás descubriendo, la Sopa de Ajo del Partido Payudar, subnormal?


----------



## Redwill (14 Nov 2021)

Por eso hay tanto que ya no votan al PP y prefieren a VOX


----------



## cacho_perro (14 Nov 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Que me estás descubriendo, la Sopa de Ajo del Partido Payudar, subnormal?



Y QUÉ HA HECHO TU AMADO VOX PARA EVITARLO, PATÉTICO GANACENTIMOS? AJAJAJAAJAJAJA


----------



## Joaquim (15 Nov 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Y QUÉ HA HECHO TU AMADO VOX PARA EVITARLO, PATÉTICO GANACENTIMOS? AJAJAJAAJAJAJA



No lo suficiente, eso es evidente.

Pero Vox sube, y eso cabrea a ratas como tú, y me gusta.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Nov 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Y QUÉ HA HECHO TU AMADO VOX PARA EVITARLO, PATÉTICO GANACENTIMOS? AJAJAJAAJAJAJA



No lo suficiente, eso es evidente.

Pero Vox sube, y eso cabrea a ratas como tú, y me gusta.


----------



## cacho_perro (15 Nov 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> No lo suficiente, eso es evidente.
> 
> Pero Vox sube, y eso cabrea a ratas como tú, y me gusta.



NO HA HECHO UNA PUTA MIERDA Y JAMÁS LO HARÁ PORQUE QUIEN MANDA ES BRUSELAS Y NO LES DEJARÁN HACER OTRA COSA SOPENA DE CORTAR EL GRIFO DEL DINERO GRATIS E IRNOS INMEDIATAMENTE A LA QUIEBRA, GOBIERNEN LOS COMUNISTAS O LOS FACHAS, SO PEDAZO DE SUBNORMAL. A VER SI TROLLEAS MEJOR QUE DAS PUTA PENA COÑO


----------



## Joaquim (15 Nov 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> NO HA HECHO UNA PUTA MIERDA Y JAMÁS LO HARÁ* PORQUE QUIEN MANDA ES BRUSELAS* Y NO LES DEJARÁN HACER OTRA COSA SOPENA DE CORTAR EL GRIFO DEL DINERO GRATIS E IRNOS INMEDIATAMENTE A LA QUIEBRA, GOBIERNEN LOS COMUNISTAS O LOS FACHAS, SO PEDAZO DE SUBNORMAL. A VER SI TROLLEAS MEJOR QUE DAS PUTA PENA COÑO



Por eso mismo no habeis podido lograr vuestro sueño húmedo de convertir España en Venezuela, pese a que ganas no os faltan, y no lo vayais aplicando dentro de vuestra posibilidades, que son demasiadas.

Pero bueno, de un país donde abunda mierda como tú, tipo España, lo veo dificil, pero en países donde la mayoría es gente decent y con cojones, y que sabe a la perfección lo que pasa cuando los vuestros mandan, como Polonia e Hungría, ya es otra cosa.

Tampoco me vas a citar a Portugal, que pese a ser un gobierno de los tuyos, de izquierdas, se ha plegado tanto a la presión de Bruselas, que mas bien parece que en lo económico allí mande un partido Liberal, pedazo de subnormal.


----------



## cacho_perro (15 Nov 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Por eso mismo no habeis podido lograr vuestro sueño húmedo de convertir España en Venezuela, pese a que ganas no os faltan, y no lo vayais aplicando dentro de vuestra posibilidades, que son demasiadas.
> 
> Pero bueno, de un país donde abunda mierda como tú, tipo España, lo veo dificil, pero en países donde la mayoría es gente decent y con cojones, y que sabe a la perfección lo que pasa cuando los vuestros mandan, como Polonia e Hungría, ya es otra cosa.
> 
> Tampoco me vas a citar a Portugal, que pese a ser un gobierno de los tuyos, de izquierdas, se ha plegado tanto a la presión de Bruselas, que mas bien parece que en lo económico allí mande un partido Liberal, pedazo de subnormal.



MÉTETE ESA MIERDA DE CUBAZUELA MÁS GASTADA QUE EL COÑO DE TU PUTA MADRE POR DONDE TE QUEPA, LAS PARIDAS ESAS SÓLO OS LAS CREÉIS LOS TROLLES VOXITOS QUE PENSÁIS QUE VOX VA A CAMBIAR ALGO CUANDO ESPAÑA LLEVA DÉCADAS PILLADA POR LOS HUEVOS POR BRUSELAS, MANDEN QUIENES MANDEN. EN TODO CASO MÁS NOS VALDRÍA PARECERNOS MÁS A CHINA.... AAAAAH PERO QUE CHINA NO ES COMUNISTA DE VERDAC USTEC PERDONE.... EN SERIO OS CRÉEIS ESAS MIERDAS DE GUARDERÍA???? AJAJAJAJAJAJAAJ


----------



## Joaquim (15 Nov 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> *MÉTETE ESA MIERDA DE CUBAZUELA MÁS GASTADA QUE EL COÑO DE TU PUTA MADRE POR DONDE TE QUEPA*, LAS PARIDAS ESAS SÓLO OS LAS CREÉIS LOS TROLLES VOXITOS QUE PENSÁIS QUE VOX VA A CAMBIAR ALGO CUANDO ESPAÑA LLEVA DÉCADAS PILLADA POR LOS HUEVOS POR BRUSELAS, MANDEN QUIENES MANDEN. EN TODO CASO MÁS NOS VALDRÍA PARECERNOS MÁS A CHINA.... AAAAAH PERO QUE CHINA NO ES COMUNISTA DE VERDAC USTEC PERDONE.... EN SERIO OS CRÉEIS ESAS MIERDAS DE GUARDERÍA???? AJAJAJAJAJAJAAJ



Claro, claro, ETA ya no existe, olvidalo, hablemos de Franco mejor.

Y bueno, si nos tenemos que parecer a China, que tenemos que hacer? Controlar la Inmigración? Generar energía quemando Carbón? Tomar una política económica Proteccionista? Fomentar la Economía de Mercado, por ejemplo no demonizando al Empresario? Quitar a los Maricas de la Tele? Volvernos Nacionalistas? Bajar los salarios? Subir la jornada laboral a 14 horas? A ver, dime, en que nos tenemos que parecer a China, retrasado?


----------



## Joaquim (15 Nov 2021)

La ministra Raquel Sánchez quiere acabar con la "dictadura del vehículo privado" - Libre Mercado


----------



## cacho_perro (15 Nov 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Claro, claro, ETA ya no existe, olvidalo, hablemos de Franco mejor.
> 
> Y bueno, si nos tenemos que parecer a China, que tenemos que hacer? Controlar la Inmigración? Generar energía quemando Carbón? Tomar una política económica Proteccionista? Fomentar la Economía de Mercado, por ejemplo no demonizando al Empresario? Quitar a los Maricas de la Tele? Volvernos Nacionalistas? Bajar los salarios? Subir la jornada laboral a 14 horas? A ver, dime, en que nos tenemos que parecer a China, retrasado?



NO, YA NO PODÉIS VIVIR LOS FACHAS DEL MIEDO A ETA, QUÉ PUTADA EH....

PUES LOS PUTOS FACHAS ESTÁIS TODO EL DÍA HABLANDO DE QUE X COLECTIVO GANA MUCHO, QUE HAY QUE BAJAR LOS SALARIOS, FUERA HOMOSEXUALES, PROTEGER LA INDUSTRIA NACIONAL, NO DEMONIZAR AL EMPRESARIO Y CURRAR MÁS, QUE HAY MUCHO FUNCIVAGO.... AHORA VA A RESULTAR QUE ERES CHINOCOMUNISTA TÓCATE LOS WEBOS, NO SE PUEDE SER MÁS SUCNORMALLLLLL AJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ

TROLL PATÉEEEETICO QUE SE DESMONTAN TUS MIERDAS POR UN CRÍO DE 6 AÑOS, NO TE DA VERGÜENZA GANARTE LOS CÉNTIMOS CON ESAS GILIPOLLECES?


----------



## Joaquim (15 Nov 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> NO, YA NO PODÉIS VIVIR LOS FACHAS DEL MIEDO A ETA, QUÉ PUTADA EH....
> 
> PUES LOS PUTOS FACHAS ESTÁIS TODO EL DÍA HABLANDO DE QUE X COLECTIVO GANA MUCHO, QUE HAY QUE BAJAR LOS SALARIOS, FUERA HOMOSEXUALES, PROTEGER LA INDUSTRIA NACIONAL, NO DEMONIZAR AL EMPRESARIO Y CURRAR MÁS, QUE HAY MUCHO FUNCIVAGO.... AHORA VA A RESULTAR QUE ERES CHINOCOMUNISTA TÓCATE LOS WEBOS, NO SE PUEDE SER MÁS SUCNORMALLLLLL AJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ
> 
> TROLL PATÉEEEETICO QUE SE DESMONTAN TUS MIERDAS POR UN CRÍO DE 6 AÑOS, NO TE DA VERGÜENZA GANARTE LOS CÉNTIMOS CON ESAS GILIPOLLECES?



El subnormal eres tú, que propones que aquí apliquemos lo mismo que China, retrasado.

China prohíbe a los 'mariquitas' en la televisión en una nueva ofensiva cultural | Burbuja.info


----------



## jotace (15 Nov 2021)

A mí me hace gracia que al final eliminan los coches del centro de las ciudades, dónde viven los ricos, para revalorizar aún más sus viviendas y barrios pero los ricos para llegar a sus viviendas atraviesan los barrios proletarios en donde aún se mantienen las calles de seis carriles.


----------



## cacho_perro (15 Nov 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> El subnormal eres tú, que propones que aquí apliquemos lo mismo que China, retrasado.
> 
> China prohíbe a los 'mariquitas' en la televisión en una nueva ofensiva cultural | Burbuja.info



YO NO PROPONGO NADA, SÓLO REPITO LO QUE LOS FACHAS NO DEJÁIS DE VOXMITAR POR TODO EL FLORO, JAJAJAJAJAJAAJA


----------



## Joaquim (19 Nov 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> MÉTETE ESA MIERDA DE CUBAZUELA MÁS GASTADA QUE EL COÑO DE TU PUTA MADRE POR DONDE TE QUEPA, LAS PARIDAS ESAS SÓLO OS LAS CREÉIS LOS TROLLES VOXITOS QUE PENSÁIS QUE VOX VA A CAMBIAR ALGO CUANDO ESPAÑA LLEVA DÉCADAS PILLADA POR LOS HUEVOS POR BRUSELAS, MANDEN QUIENES MANDEN.* EN TODO CASO MÁS NOS VALDRÍA PARECERNOS MÁS A CHINA.... AAAAAH PERO QUE CHINA NO ES COMUNISTA DE VERDAC USTEC PERDONE*.... EN SERIO OS CRÉEIS ESAS MIERDAS DE GUARDERÍA???? AJAJAJAJAJAJAAJ





cacho_perro dijo:


> *YO NO PROPONGO NADA*, SÓLO REPITO LO QUE LOS FACHAS NO DEJÁIS DE VOXMITAR POR TODO EL FLORO, JAJAJAJAJAJAAJA



Nada mas que decir.


----------



## cacho_perro (19 Nov 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Nada mas que decir.



BUENO, ES LO QUE DIJO VUESTRO AMADO ROIG DEL MENCABRONA, QUE HABÍA QUE PARECERSE A CHINA


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (19 Nov 2021)

Que lo odien que les pasa por encima 


4 ruedas tiene mi coche 4 pastillas me como esta noche


----------



## Joaquim (23 Nov 2021)

DGT: la nueva regla que te obligará a cambiar de coche si vives en una ciudad de más de 50.000 habitantes | Burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (6 Dic 2021)

__





Malas experiencias en ITV + La estafa de la prueba de emisiones


Hilo para comentar malas experiencias y corruptelas de la ITV. --------------- La prueba de emisiones Acabé con un cabreo del copón la última vez que lleve mi coche a esta gente. Hace no sé cuántos años no existía esta prueba en los coches. Ahora, desde Europa, como ha pasado con las casas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (6 Dic 2021)

Imagínatelo por un momento: MAÑANA CIERRAN TODAS LAS ITV.


Pues eso. Os despertáis mañana y todas las estaciones de ITV cerradas, un trámite que ya no es obligatorio pasar, con el consecuente ahorro en tiempo y dinero. Muchos palilleros al paro. Pensad que ya no vais a tener los problemas estos de los tubos de escape de "ejke el koxe emiteh muxo CO2"...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (28 Dic 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM Subida Masiva del Impuesto de Matriculación, de 500 a 1000 euros !!! Solo pagan los ricos...


https://cincodias.elpais.com/cincodias/2021/12/23/companias/1640287935_395826.html El detalle de los tramos El impuesto de matriculación gravará desde este enero con un 4,75% a todos los vehículos nuevos que emitan entre 121 y 159 gramos de CO2 por kilómetro; mientras que entre los 160 y los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (31 Dic 2021)

Reino Unido prohibirá los coches de propiedad privada al tratarse de un concepto obsoleto


El gobierno del Reino Unido planea PROHIBIR la propiedad privada de automóviles. NO se le permitirá comprar automóviles y solo usará el sistema de transporte controlado por el gobierno o el transporte compartido. La ministra de Transporte del Gobierno del Reino Unido, Trudy Harrison...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (31 Dic 2021)

__





Última hora!!!!El Gobierno del Estado Central aparca por impopular el plan de pago de las autovías


El Gobierno del Estado central va a aparcar por ahora el debate sobre el modelo que adoptará para el cobro por el uso de las autovías hasta ahora gratuitas. La impopularidad de la medida y la falta de consenso político, no solo con la oposición facha, sino entre las filas de los socios...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (2 Ene 2022)

Especialidad de los rojos, inventarse terminos nuevos con los que joder al personal, para llamar de forma diferente a lo de toda la vida, pero adaptado a su conveniencia; si básicamente los rojos se basan en eso, en la tergiversación de los términos y la semántica a conveniencia, una vez los calas, es fácil desmontarlos.


----------



## Joaquim (2 Ene 2022)

Eso es lo que mas les jode, que les digamos la verdad, que solo sueltan gilipolleces, y que lo que en realidad están haciendo es robar y joder, que a mi ya me pueden venir con la gimnasia verbal y los palabrejas inventadas que quieran, que lo suyo es lo de siempre, lo de los rojos, robar y joder, lo llevan en su ADN.


----------



## Joaquim (2 Ene 2022)

Y bien que hacen, como se ríen de nosotros, ahora son ellos los que van en coche, y nosotros en bicicleta y patinete; nos lo merecemos por idiotas, así de claro.


----------



## cacho_perro (2 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Y bien que hacen, como se ríen de nosotros, ahora son ellos los que van en coche, y nosotros en bicicleta y patinete; nos lo merecemos por idiotas, así de claro.



Hahahahaa, pero al menos no gobiernan los comunistasssss...


----------



## tovarovsky (2 Ene 2022)

Goyinos!! vais a pasarlas putas en este manicomio lleno de lemmings patrios tiktokeros lesbianizados, amariconaos embozalaos. Cantidades ingentes de Mogambuzos, Mamadous, Abdules, Mojameses y Wilson Joseses trayendo a conejas y preñando como si no hubiera mañana!! Hemos acabado con los Uropedos como teníamos previsto en nuestro guión de Sión. Solo sois masas de carne con ojos a los que exprimir la energía vital y vapulearos con miedo y restricciones hasta que murais sin aliento. La fiesta de la democracia acabó definitivamente en 2020 con el timo de la tia Covidia.


----------



## Joaquim (2 Ene 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Hahahahaa, pero al menos no gobiernan los comunistasssss...



Precisamente ha sido porque gobiernan los socialistas, ese ha sido el problema; los mismos que se quejaban que aquí en España, las fábricas, que daban cantidad ingente de puestos de trabajo, con buenos salarios, eran mú feas y mú malas porque explotaban a loj trabajadoreh, y contaminaban musho, musho, musho..... hasta que cerraron esas fábricas aquí, y las llevaron a la China Comunista, y entonces dejaron de quejarse, porque por lo visto, en la China Comunista, las fábricas que antes estaban en España, ni explotan ni contaminan.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Ene 2022)

__





La DGT estrena una nueva señal de tráfico en 2022: DURO GOLPE A LOS COCHES VIEJOS.


Este 2022 podremos ver en las calles de España una nueva señal de tráfico. La DGT ya anunció el estreno de esta nueva señalización vertical relacionada con la aplicación de la ley de Cambio Climático que entró en vigor en 2021. Esta nueva señal en la que se representa a un vehículo expulsando...




www.burbuja.info











Malditos Ricos y sus coches viejos... oh wait!!


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## Felson (20 Ene 2022)

Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche??

Porque no es de ellos.
Edit: todavía.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Ene 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche??
> 
> Porque no es de ellos.
> Edit: todavía.








Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo.


Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu coche?? Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche?? Los Bolcheviques odian que tu hijo vaya a un colegio privado, y comparta pupitre con el suyo. Los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (24 Ene 2022)

__





Carlos Tavares, CEO del mayor grupo automovilístico mundial advierte: En Europa va a fabricar coches tu puta madre.


https://www.motorpasion.com/industria/carlos-tavares-ceo-stellantis-carga-nuevo-comision-europea-coche-electrico-impuesto-ley-no-solucion




www.burbuja.info





SOS para el automóvil


----------



## Joaquim (22 Feb 2022)

Cerco al coche: el Congreso debatirá la prohibición de la publicidad de los diésel y los gasolina - Libre Mercado


----------



## asakopako (22 Feb 2022)

Si me quieren expropiar mis coches que no se preocupen, que ya se los dejo yo con una piedrecita en el acelerador y el maletero lleno de combustible fósil. Sus sedes son el punto limpio, que me los reciclen allí.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Cerco al coche: el Congreso debatirá la prohibición de la publicidad de los diésel y los gasolina - Libre Mercado




A sus señorías no les gustan los coches ¿con qué creen que se llenan sus neveras?

Hace falta destruir este país hasta sus cimientos, eliminar a todos los subnormales, y quizá así se pueda volver a ir hacia arriba.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Feb 2022)

__





No se venden coches y menos se venderán. Se avistan despidos. Faconauto: con las matriculaciones actuales podrían destruirse 7.000 empleos


No se venden coches. La subida generalizada de precios asfixia la economía de cada vez más personas. A ello súmale unos sueldos mayoritariamente bajos y cada día más devaluados, eso quienes todavía trabajen. No hay dinero que llegue y menos para comprar coche. El presidente de la patronal de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## vagodesigner (23 Feb 2022)

El que no lo vea es porque es gilipollas, así de sencillo.


----------



## Joaquim (1 Mar 2022)

__





Si tienes coche tienes que pagar 10 libracholos (12 EUROCHOLOS) AL DÍA en el nuevo impuesto piloto de Oxford. Da tu dinero a los listos otra vez.


https://www.express.co.uk/life-style/cars/1572856/car-tax-changes-petrol-diesel-owners/amp Es un programa piloto tranquilos. Sólo son casi 372 cholos en un mes largo de 31 días. jojojo. En menos de 2 años ya lo tenéis aplicado al resto de Europa. Menudo robo a mano armada jajaaja.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (15 Mar 2022)

__





BOOOMMBASOOOO El Gobierno se niega a bajar los impuestos a la gasolina porque su objetivo es forzar una reducción del uso del coche


El Gobierno se niega a bajar los impuestos a la gasolina porque su objetivo es forzar una reducción del uso del coche La mitad del coste son impuestos No se pasa por alto que que buena parte del esfuerzo económico que realizan los consumidores cuando arrancan el coche va directo a las arcas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Mar 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A este paso para 2023 VOX será (si es que no lo es ya) la fuerza política más votada, y con razón además, se lo están poniendo a huevo. Quién sabe si llegará a la mayoría absoluta.


----------



## Joaquim (24 Abr 2022)

__





Sociedad: - ¿Qué fue de la moda del TUNING? Ya no se ve en nuestras ciudades...


¿Os acordáis de los macarrillas con sus coches tuneados? Antes se veían mucho, sobre todo en zonas de playa y fiesta. Ahora parecen haber desaparecido de la sociedad española. ¿Se ha dado el mismo fenómeno en otros países?




www.burbuja.info





El Tuning, espacio de libertad y creatividad con los coches, que los putos rojos liberticidas se cargaron a través de las ITV.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (24 Abr 2022)

Por qué te tocas por las noches pensando en las bolchevicas 

Te dejan en un pantano y lo dejas de lefa 

De nada lo sé los héroes no llevan capa


----------



## Joaquim (25 Abr 2022)

__





Agenda 20-30: El desgobierno de okupación circuncisionista sorosiano de perro Sánchez i Bilderberg declara la guerra total al vehículo particular


Como siempre el principal blanco de los ataques furibundos de esta escoria será el obrero/remero humilde que va al curro con un opel corsa de los años 90, además con un desgobierno de okupación supuestamente de izmierdas se aseguran que no haya altercados ni contestación callejera a las medidas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (10 May 2022)

__





MONTERO , nos va a crujir por tener coche.


Bueno pues os traigo una noticia ( gratuita ) en la que Hacienda notifica a Bruselas que nos van a crujir más aún. Me parece a mi que pronto iremos en patinete al curro , el que aún tenga curro en este país...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (12 May 2022)

__





Economía: - Y ahora Noruega quiere que los noruegos dejen sus coches eléctricos y se suban al transporte público


Y ahora Noruega quiere que los noruegos dejen sus coches eléctricos y se suban al transporte público | forococheselectricos Noruega se ha convertido en un ejemplo paradigmático de la adopción del coche eléctrico. Ningún otro país ha logrado las tasas de implantación del país nórdico. Pero ahora...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (8 Jun 2022)

La Eurocámara PROHIBE coches COMBUSTIÓN en 2035


No tendremos nada pero seremos felices https://www.elmundo.es/motor/2022/06/08/62a0d424fdddff8d848b457e.html?cid=BESOCYEM01&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social_besocy&utm_campaign=BESOCYEM01




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (19 Jun 2022)

Noticia: - Booom , en 2023 el 75% del parque automovilístico NO PODRÁ CIRCULAR EN PUEBLOS Y CIUDADES DE MÁS DE 50000 habitantes


Otro varapalo para la cochefilia La Ley de Cambio Climático, entre sus muchas directrices, señala que las ciudades de más de 50.000 habitantes tendrán que implementar a partir del próximo 2023 una serie de medidas que limiten las emisiones de CO2 y los niveles de contaminación. Parte de la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (6 Ago 2022)

__





Crisis: - Sánchez anticipa recortes al coche particular en su plan energético: "Tiene costes que la sociedad no puede soportar"


Sánchez quiere que el coche deje de ser un bien deseado para ser oficialmente indeseable y "que la sociedad no puede soportar". Pedro Sánchez no sólo ha usado su decreto de recortes de la energía para restringir el libre uso de la luz eléctrica y el gas natural por parte de las tiendas, las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Ago 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creatividad... no me jodas, se llama mal gusto y barriobajerismo.


----------



## Joaquim (6 Ago 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Creatividad... no me jodas, se llama mal gusto y barriobajerismo.



Y lo tuyo se llama arrogancia, petulancia, esnobismo y clasismo.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Ago 2022)

Davos pide a los ciudadanos que no tengan coche: “que vayan andando o que compartan”







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (22 Ago 2022)

__





Ahora en A3: No uses coches de más de cuatro años para evitar accidentes.


¿Tendrá razón? Riesgo x2 si tiene más de 4 años.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (28 Ago 2022)

Comienza la lobotomía mediatica para que no uses más el coche


Comienza el desfile de expertos y estudios de Güisconsi. Lo mejor es la imagen que han puesto en el artículo y su nota al pie. Lo peor es que será un éxito entre tanto subnormal...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (25 Oct 2022)

__





Esta es la multa de la DGT si llevas la compra en el asiento trasero del coche


La base normativa señala que no se pueden dejar objetos sueltos en el interior del vehículo, salvo en el lugar específico para ello, es decir, el maletero Multa de la DGT por llevar bultos en el asiento trasero LA VOZ Cádiz 21/10/2022 a las 12:48h. ¿Cuántas veces has dejado las bolsas de la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (31 Oct 2022)

__





Llegan los desinflaneumáticos con lentejas en busca de "coches grandes en zonas pijas y de clase media"


No cabe un tonto más en este país




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ShellShock (31 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los ROJOS DE MIERDA odian tu coche como odian tantas otras cosas. Se puede dar una explicación más precisa para el odio al coche en particular, pero en el fondo todas se reducen a esto:

Los ROJOS son los individuos más malvados, defectuosos y subdesarrollados dentro de su sociedad. Sus vidas giran entorno a la envidia y el odio al prójimo. Por tanto, no van a intentar salir de su posición inferior mediante el esfuerzo y la autosuperación, que es lo que haría alguien defectuoso y subdesarrollado pero bueno. Ellos van a intentar destruir a los que son mejores y rebajarlos a su nivel. Y para conseguir sus objetivos, su mejor baza es el colectivismo/estatismo. Un Estado elefantiásico y controlador que se meta en las vidas de todos a regular, prohibir, castigar y exprimir. Que haga que todo el mundo sea igual en la miseria más absoluta.

Eso son los ROJOS DE MIERDA. Los mayores hijos de puta que ha dado la Humanidad. Odian tu coche como odian casi cualquier cosa que no esté bajo su control. Son el mal personificado.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Oct 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Los ROJOS DE MIERDA odian tu coche como odian tantas otras cosas. Se puede dar una explicación más precisa para el odio al coche en particular, pero en el fondo todas se reducen a esto:
> 
> Los ROJOS son los individuos más malvados, defectuosos y subdesarrollados dentro de su sociedad. Sus vidas giran entorno a la envidia y el odio al prójimo. Por tanto, no van a intentar salir de su posición inferior mediante el esfuerzo y la autosuperación, que es lo que haría alguien defectuoso y subdesarrollado pero bueno. Ellos van a intentar destruir a los que son mejores y rebajarlos a su nivel. Y para conseguir sus objetivos, su mejor baza es el colectivismo/estatismo. Un Estado elefantiásico y controlador que se meta en las vidas de todos a regular, prohibir, castigar y exprimir. Que haga que todo el mundo sea igual en la miseria más absoluta.
> 
> Eso son los ROJOS DE MIERDA. Los mayores hijos de puta que ha dado la Humanidad. Odian tu coche como odian casi cualquier cosa que no esté bajo su control. Son el mal personificado.



Esta gentuza solo entiende la firmeza y la contundencia, no valen medias tintas con ellos.


----------



## Joaquim (21 Dic 2022)

Comprar coche es cada día más difícil: así suben los precios y bajan los descuentos


La escasez de oferta, sumada a la crisis de algunas materias primas, se ha convertido en un verdadero problema a la hora de comprar coche. Cada vez son más c...




www.autopista.es


----------



## Joaquim (21 Dic 2022)

Comprar coche es cada día más difícil: así suben los precios y bajan los descuentos


La escasez de oferta, sumada a la crisis de algunas materias primas, se ha convertido en un verdadero problema a la hora de comprar coche. Cada vez son más c...




www.autopista.es


----------

